# Zebralight SC80



## Lightman2 (Jun 10, 2011)

*ZEBRA SC80*

I can tell you now that this thing will be worth my consideration, what!! a light that takes both 123 or AA without an extender?? Interesting indeed and will absolutely suit me to the ground catering for my AA cell fetish and the 80 x 123 cells I have when I bought a heap some 10+ years ago. Pity it being 87mm long though. Ah well.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Where can I find more info on this light? specs, price... Sounds great.


----------



## treek13 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

On the ZebraLight web site, there is a link to Compare All Models including upcoming models.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Mr. Zebralight, 
I really love the idea of this light. If you are reading this, I have a few questions: 
1) Will this light support Li-ion cells (14500 and RCR123?) 
2) What will the voltage range be?
3) What will the difference in output be with each battery type (alkaline, eneloop, cr123, and Li-ion?)
4) How will the light compensate for the two different sized batteries -springs?
5) Will either the CR123 or the AA battery rattle inside the tube?

Thank You


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> Mr. Zebralight,
> I really love the idea of this light. If you are reading this, I have a few questions:
> 1) Will this light support Li-ion cells (14500 and RCR123?)
> 2) What will the voltage range be?
> ...



My question exactly.....


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> Mr. Zebralight,
> I really love the idea of this light. If you are reading this, I have a few questions:
> 1) Will this light support Li-ion cells (14500 and RCR123?)
> 2) What will the voltage range be?
> ...



1) both 14500 and CRC123 are supported
2) 0.9V-4.2V
3) The output from alkaline/eneloop will be the same as the SC51/H51 and slightly higher with li-ons
4) you'll see
5) no


----------



## HIDblue (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



ZebraLight said:


> 1) both 14500 and CRC123 are supported


 
Wow! Looking forward to this one.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



HIDblue said:


> Wow! Looking forward to this one.


 
+1!!!

Please, please, please, make a neutral model available!!!


----------



## ASheep (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

If there is a Neutral model available, I'm there! This sounds like such a great concept, I may have to buy more than one!
Good work Zebralight for being so active on this forum, and for coming up with these great new models!

EDIT: As far as all these great new models are concerned, I'm seriously considering getting the new H51r soon, I was sorely disappointed when the H501r was discontinued, but the new model looks great! Also, I'm certainly getting a H502w when it comes out!

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Yip, I'll get this one and the Q50.


----------



## chenko (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I'm going to buy too many Zebralight flashlights in the future. H502W, Q50W, SC80W... Kudos for the great offerings ZL!


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

sc80 & sc5 will both have the new type of smaller & more recessed button like on the sc600?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



leon2245 said:


> sc80 & sc5 will both have the new type of smaller & more recessed button like on the sc600?



....and will the switch have more resistance (no more accidental activation in the pocket) like the sc600? If so, I will buy a few of these for myself and as gifts.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

This sounds like one worth waiting for. Neutral tint, of course.

Geoff


----------



## Cataract (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Flying Turtle said:


> This sounds like one worth waiting for. Neutral tint, of course.
> 
> Geoff



+10

I already delayed the purchase of 2 ZebraLights... I need a second job...


----------



## mrlysle (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Cripes!!!! You guys are driving me NUTS! :devil: I have a SC51, and a SC60w. I want the SC600, and the SC600w, and now multi cell SC80???!!!!!!!!!! What the hell are you trying to do? Force me to mortgage my house? I'm going to ask the mods that everytime someone comes up with a new light, that the thread be deleted immediately! (or can someone float me a loan?)


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



mrlysle said:


> Cripes!!!! You guys are driving me NUTS! :devil:


 pssst.... mrlysle, what about the Q50? :naughty:

- Jas.


----------



## mrlysle (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



JA(me)S said:


> pssst.... mrlysle, what about the Q50? :naughty:
> 
> - Jas.


 
Don't YOU start too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL. It's because you started the SC600 thread that I'm so set on having BOTH versions of that one! :devil:


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



mrlysle said:


> Cripes!!!! You guys are driving me NUTS! :devil: I have a SC51, and a SC60w. I want the SC600, and the SC600w, and now multi cell SC80???!!!!!!!!!! What the hell are you trying to do? Force me to mortgage my house? I'm going to ask the mods that everytime someone comes up with a new light, that the thread be deleted immediately! (or can someone float me a loan?)


 
Mortgage that house mrlysle


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



JA(me)S said:


> pssst.... mrlysle, what about the Q50? :naughty:
> 
> - Jas.


 
Absolutely Jas ..... the SC80 and Q50 are next in line thank you.


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

That's cool! Also, any H80w with capability of running both battery types? :naughty:


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Agh! I'm in the same boat... except my wife will kill me if I run the CC up any further... I'm saving my spending money right now... as much as I want a new ZL, specifically an SC51c, I've decided to go for quantity... I'm gonna get TWO neutral E03's first... maybe by then the 600w will be out...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Any chance of a headlamp like a SC80 featuring both CR123 or AA battery types? The SC80 sounds great, I just have more use for headlamps


----------



## Cataract (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Geez, stop inventing more things to buy! I'm off to tape my wallet with duct tape right this instant!


----------



## mrlysle (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Cataract said:


> Geez, stop inventing more things to buy! I'm off to tape my wallet with duct tape right this instant!



Cataract, I FEEL your pain bro!!!!


----------



## RedLED (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

So, these will be the flashlight format Vs. the angle light style? The SC = flashlight and the H = headlamp, correct?

I love the Zebra Lights, and a dual power source is very cool. And I see they are making a Red LED headlamp! Even if they are headlamp style, you can still carry them since they are small, and really just an angled flashlight.

Not bad at all!


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

What does it look like?


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



RedLed said:


> So, these will be the flashlight format Vs. the angle light style? The SC = flashlight and the H = headlamp, correct?


Correct: SC= *S*ide *C*licky

 - Jas.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Mr. Zebralight,

1) Will the SC80 have the same or similar switch as the sc600 (recessed & with more resistance than older ZL's?) 
2) What month will this light be released?

The only reason none of my ZL's make it as my edc is because of the accidental activation in my pocket. I'd love to replace my quark AA with this new sc80 if it gets the switch upgrade. 

Thanks


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I want to know if this light gets any shorter itself when used with cr123, can you screw it down further then extend again for AA?


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



RedForest UK said:


> I want to know if this light gets any shorter itself when used with cr123, can you screw it down further then extend again for AA?


 
I very much doubt it.


----------



## pblanch (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

They have already answered that.

I like the idea of multi cell torch for, you know. 

[_pulling out his pump-action shotgun_] 
*Hicks*: I like to keep this handy... for close encounters. 
*Frost*: I heard *that.*


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I asked Zebralight on their website if the SC80 would be receiving the new stiffer switch design, and they said, "Yes, the SC80
will have a switch design similar to the SC600." I also asked what month the light will come out, and no response. I'm really excited about this light & hope it is worthy of displacing my Quark AA and becoming my new edc.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I also like the look of the T5 Zebra 300 lumens from 1 x AA (XML LED) and end clicky. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Lighteous (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



mrlysle said:


> Cripes!!!! You guys are driving me NUTS! :devil: I have a SC51, and a SC60w. I want the SC600, and the SC600w, and now multi cell SC80???!!!!!!!!!! What the hell are you trying to do? Force me to mortgage my house? I'm going to ask the mods that everytime someone comes up with a new light, that the thread be deleted immediately! (or can someone float me a loan?)



I feel your pain! I just obtained an SC600, which was my first ZebraLight. Now I am interested in several other models including SC80!


----------



## Cataract (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Why did I even subscribe to this thread?  

I started late on the new Zebra line (2 first ones still in the post) and I already "need" 4 more...


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Soooo Mr. Zebralight,

Any idea which month in the 3rd quarter this will be released?

And more importantly...

Any sketches or pictures or discriptions of what it will look like?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I asked zebralight the above^^question on their website, and they said, "The SC80 will be out in Aug (most likely)."


----------



## Lightman2 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I am going to give my SC51 to mum and get the SC80 and T5 ....... Yippeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Lighteous (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Well August is just about gone. Anyone have an update on the release of the SC80?


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Lighteous said:


> Well August is just about gone. Anyone have an update on the release of the SC80?



Mr. Zebralight.....are you out there?


----------



## pblanch (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

It is now September. I have been holding off the RRT 0 R5 for this.


----------



## thaugen (Sep 15, 2011)

Look what I just saw on the Zebralight Facebook page...Looks pretty nice!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.286951111320337.95090.141186002563516&type=1


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

yes nice but i must admit that i like the smooth look of the SC51 more then the knurled surface


----------



## riccardo.dv (Sep 15, 2011)

mmm i like the sc51 more. little reflector?


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

i mean this light is like one piece, head and body the same diameter but that is like most flashlights on the market. The SC51 was amazing because the head was wider then the rest, nice curves and smooth surface, all in all the light looked beautiful. This one has no curves, it looks a bit more ordinary in my mind, the knurling and the edges look aggressive, curves always look more organic and softer to the eye. Sure the knurling has a sense but its not beautiful. Sometimes i just want to hold the H31 in my hands because its a nice smooth feel like a stone. In my mind the SC80 lost a bit of its organic and unique look


----------



## Tiggercat (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it, but man, that knurling looks aggressive.


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it too. Knurling, simpler shape and all, it means business.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> Knurling, simpler shape and all, it means business.



yes it is probably more costs effective and takes less time to finish but that was the thing ZL was all about, that they looked different from others, kind of more complex


----------



## yowzer (Sep 15, 2011)

Hrm. Not a fan of the knurling or the snap-on clip.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't care for snap on clips either but it does give you the option of clipping it in either direction and it gives you the option of removing it without the protruding screw base being left behind. Hmmm....maybe this is better for small lights that you plan to carry in the pocket instead of clipped to the pocket.


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 15, 2011)

nice
really nice


----------



## spankone (Sep 15, 2011)

looks cool


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> I don't care for snap on clips either but it does give you the option of clipping it in either direction


 true but in this case i dont think so, if you clip it in with the tip towards the tail then it wont stick, or? Maybe if you clip it in right behind the head but i guess its to wide there.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 15, 2011)

The snap on clip allows for a more smooth body stylling. Unfortunately, they chose to use a cheap material instead of stainless steel. Stainless steel is stronger and resist corrosion much better. Still this light has a lot going for it. The uniform roundness from head to bottom makes it a better light to clip inside a pocket than the SC51. The more recessed side slick button makes it harder to turn on accidentally. For my style of carry, this light is better for me than the SC51. 

Once again, Zebralight, why not use a stainless steel clip?


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe the SC80 is more form follows function and more cost effective but still the Sc51 is more beautiful  I think i will order the SC51 for sure if they have them for reduced prices, and the Q50 as well. But i cant decide between SC51 and the new Nitecore lights coming.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 15, 2011)

What I really like about this light is you can use either 123A or AA without a extender. :thumbsup:.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 15, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> Once again, Zebralight, why not use a stainless steel clip?



+1


----------



## mrlysle (Sep 15, 2011)

run4jc said:


> +1



+2!


----------



## Zeruel (Sep 15, 2011)

mrlysle said:


> +2!


 
+3


----------



## Cataract (Sep 15, 2011)

Smells like a future EDC to me...


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 15, 2011)

This light looks pretty quality. I love lights that make use of different battery configurations. Versatility is key. Well done ZL.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

this light is wider then SC51 too, i looked at the Zebralight product comparision table, there is a light called SC5 "xmas Edition 2011". I believe this is the "old" SC51 for 39 Dollar but with only 3 modes. Sounds interesting because the price is fair and i never had a use for 8 modes


----------



## Cataract (Sep 15, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> this light is wider then SC51 too, i looked at the Zebralight product comparision table, there is a light called SC5 "xmas Edition 2011". I believe this is the "old" SC51 for 39 Dollar but with only 3 modes. Sounds interesting because the price is fair and i never had a use for 8 modes



It's not really wider, the body is the same width as the head, but max width is 0.9", same as SC51

I think the Xmas edition is just a great marketing plan for a cheaper simpler light they want us to give to all our friends and family, but if you want one for yourself, you'll definitely save money  It's also a good light to ASK for Christmas, since people won't recoil at the price... my Dad will definitely get one of those rather than an SC80 or something with 12 modes.


----------



## henry1960 (Sep 15, 2011)

When is the SC80 coming out?
Any one know.....


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Sep 15, 2011)

don.gwapo said:


> What I really like about this light is you can use either 123A or AA without a extender. :thumbsup:.


 +1 thats why I've been watching for this one for a little wile now. Could be the perfect EDC for my needs.


----------



## BBL (Sep 16, 2011)

I wonder if a 17500 cell fits in this light (AA length, cr123 diameter) - that would be cool


----------



## liquidsix (Sep 16, 2011)

Tiggercat said:


> I like it, but man, that knurling looks aggressive.



Better to make your hands all rough and dry and callousy man hands!



yowzer said:


> Hrm. Not a fan of the knurling or the snap-on clip.



Really, is a snap on clip really a clip at all? They just don't have the security that a clip is supposed to have. It's like locking up your bike with a rope and knot instead of a chain and lock.



don.gwapo said:


> What I really like about this light is you can use either 123A or AA without a extender. :thumbsup:.



Sounds interesting. I wonder if they do that with a spacer or a really big flimsy spring with a low K-constant.

This looks like a nice light. In my years here on CPF I've never gone for the side switch lights but Zebralight's starting to change my mind.


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know if it won't be a problem to link the following.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Fc0FfUDFVSHVNS1E&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0

The size is smillar to SC51c. It looks fine.


----------



## MashBill (Sep 16, 2011)

I like the looks of this. I will definitely order one of these when they are available.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 16, 2011)

+1 gotta love that simple tube shape, & accommodating both battery types is just _useful!_


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 16, 2011)

I think accommodating both battery types is not that good for this pocket light class becasue size is everything here, especially for the ppl who use only one battery type at all, this compromise just makes the light longer in case of CR123 users and wider in case of AA users and more heavy as well. I bought a H31 just because its shorter then the H51 in the past and i wouldnt miss this size. You cant say that the light will be brighter with CR123 if the light really has 220 Lumen with CR123 and 200 with AA, you wont feel the 20 Lumen difference and thats another point, the difference in Lumen dont justifice the use of 1CR123 or 1AA. I think a light designed for one battery type specifically is always better then a compromise but its also more expensive for the manufactor :devil: This dosnt count for "Lego" lights where you can add different sized tubes.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 16, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> I think accommodating both battery types is not that good for this pocket light class becasue size is everything here, especially for the ppl who use only one battery type at all, this compromise just makes the light longer in case of CR123 users and wider in case of AA users and more heavy as well. I bought a H31 just because its shorter then the H51 in the past and i wouldnt miss this size. You cant say that the light will be brighter with CR123 if the light really has 220 Lumen with CR123 and 200 with AA, you wont feel the 20 Lumen difference and thats another point, the difference in Lumen dont justifice the use of 1CR123 or 1AA. I think a light designed for one battery type specifically is always better then a compromise but its also more expensive for the manufactor :devil: This dosnt count for "Lego" lights where you can add different sized tubes.



I respect your opinion, but I'll offer a different opinion. I think this is FANTASTIC! I would agree with you IF Zebralight didn't offer both 123 and AA sized lights (and quite a few of each), but since they do, this is an awesome idea. Imagine - you are traveling with only one light (the SC80) and the RCR is run to depletion and you have no way of charging it. Simple - any where in the world, you can pick up a common AA battery and be back in operation. I travel frequently, and typically carry an AA light and a 123 light for that very reason. Now I'd need carry only one. I think this is a fantastic idea, and I can't wait to show my support by purchasing a couple of them!


----------



## run4jc (Sep 16, 2011)

BBL said:


> I wonder if a 17500 cell fits in this light (AA length, cr123 diameter) - that would be cool



+1


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 16, 2011)

> I would agree with you IF Zebralight didn't offer both 123 and AA sized lights (and quite a few of each), but since they do, this is an awesome idea. Imagine - you are traveling with only one light (the SC80) and the RCR is run to depletion and you have no way of charging it. Simple - any where in the world, you can pick up a common AA battery and be back in operation. I travel frequently, and typically carry an AA light and a 123 light for that very reason. Now I'd need carry only one. I think this is a fantastic idea, and I can't wait to show my support by purchasing a couple of them!



Its true, you are correct, if ZL offer both 123 and AA lights then i am with you. But i have the feeling that the SC80 will replace the SC51 and SC31 series, so the customer will have no choice. Again, i doubt that double A Batterie users will have any CR123 batteries at home, so its not really useful for them to have the CR123 option, only for CR123 users it will be useful with the compromise that the light grows to AA Lenghts and like i said i bought the H31 only because it was shorter then H51. Its like 4 Sevens cancel the Mini 123 and offer it in mini AA lenghts. But anyway, i can still buy the SC51 or the SC5 xmas Edition, i will wait for it.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 16, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> But i have the feeling that the SC80 will replace the SC51 and SC31 series, so the customer will have no choice.


 
I doubt that'll happen. From what I've seen of ZL's product history, they don't discontinue something unless A) it sells poorly, which the SC51 series is definitely not, and B) they come out with a newer product that is in the same niche as the one it replaces. The best example of this is the SC600 replacing the soon to be discontinued SC60.

This looks like a light that is intended for enthusiasts, for sure... I think it will be awesome for EDC backup, emergency/disaster preparedness, etc. The form factor really isn't all that much bigger than an SC50/51, and it has an XPG in it so it should have the typical Zebralight beam profile for a clear lens, generous well defined spot, and nicely useable, wide spill, giving good peripheral vision.

For myself, I can see plenty of uses for this light. While the clip is certainly not optimal, one advantage of it is that being reversible, it can easily be attached to the bill of a cap, a pack strap, etc. I like the aggressive knurling... While I live in California, I'm currently working in Iowa, and it's already starting to get cold here... (yeah, spare me the jokes about a Californian adapting to real winter...  ) That knurling will be nice to have when using the light with gloves on. It will also make for a very stable fit in a two-fish bike block on the handlebars of my hybrid commuter bike, or on my helmet.

I think this one looks like a home-run on ZL's part... I even like the styling! Good useable output on an AA, since it's CR123 compatible it should even be able to take a 14500 or 16340 as well as an L91, alkaline, or Eneloop. I'm all for versatility in a light; the more the better. I'm completely convinced that any light that can take that wide of a range of chemistries is a better light than one that's limited to just Eneloops, or the 123 format. 

I've been looking for something new/nice to get for myself, to celebrate and congratulate myself for some recent successes in my career, and right now, this light looks VERY appealing! I want the W version though... and if I get one, it'll actually be two! I'll mount one on each side of my bike helmet, Clone Trooper style!


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 16, 2011)

I find myself more and more moving to AA only lights just because of the convenience and now performance that eneloops provide. However, I can see the benefits of this light in an emergency such as a long term power outage. 

You can keep your long term lithium primaries in storage and just use AA but when you need them you can use the CR123s. Here in the UK people only tend to use AA, C & D cells with CR123 cells used mainly for cameras. So in an emergency you are likely to still find CR123 cells in a pharmacy, supermarket or electrical store.

I'll check what people say about the SC80 when it comes out and then purchase at least one if reviews are favourable. I might also give one or two as gifts!

Having said that it will probably be two for me if it is good - one warm & one cool!

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsoto87 (Sep 16, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> Its true, you are correct, if ZL offer both 123 and AA lights then i am with you. But i have the feeling that the SC80 will replace the SC51 and SC31 series, so the customer will have no choice. Again, i doubt that double A Batterie users will have any CR123 batteries at home, so its not really useful for them to have the CR123 option, only for CR123 users it will be useful with the compromise that the light grows to AA Lenghts


As stated before, its doubtful zebralight will outright cancel the lines. On top of that, how do you know AA users don't keep cr123s? That doesn't seem like a very logical assumption. In an AA user but keep many different types of cells around, and I don't I'm the only one.


----------



## snakyjake (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope the knurling and design won't interfere with the headband. I like the versatility of Zebralight.


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 16, 2011)

At least this one is a little less ugly than the rest. :wave:


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 16, 2011)

> one advantage of it is that being reversible


 Im not sure if you can reverse it, because if you want to reverse it you have to clip it in right under the head and maybe its to wide there but reversible clip is always nice. 




> That doesn't seem like a very logical assumption. In an AA user but keep many different types of cells around, and I don't I'm the only one.



Im an AA user and i moved away from CR123 and i dont own any CR123 flashlights anymore and also other devices in my household dont need CR123, its useless for me. Im sure many non flashaholics dont have Cr123 at home too. Like i said, for CR123 users its a great light because they have probably AA batteries at home, maybe for other devices. Nearly everybody has AAs at home. In germany most devices use AA or AAA, digi cams,navigation devices or cell phones etc.. use always special Li/ion packs. The last time i used a D-Cell was in the 80s for a maglite, same with a 9V block batterie, i bought the CR123 only for a flashlight but i dont own them anymore since they are a bit expensive, i switched comletely to AA or AAA. For me this sound very logical and im sure there are more ppl on this planet using AA or AAA then CR123. But like i said the new SC80 is fine as long they dont stop the others. 




> You can keep your long term lithium primaries in storage and just use AA but when you need them you can use the CR123s



I think there are AA lithiums as well but im not sure.


> So in an emergency you are likely to still find CR123 cells in a pharmacy, supermarket or electrical store.



Ok, but why search for CR123 in an emergency situation?



> and B) they come out with a newer product that is in the same niche as the one it replaces. The best example of this is the SC600 replacing the soon to be discontinued SC60.



Ok. lets hope they dont discontinue because you can discuss about it if the SC80 is in the same niche as the SC51,SC31. I mean SC600 is a much larger light compared to SC60 as well.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 16, 2011)

run4jc said:


> I respect your opinion, but I'll offer a different opinion. I think this is FANTASTIC! I would agree with you IF Zebralight didn't offer both 123 and AA sized lights (and quite a few of each), but since they do, this is an awesome idea. Imagine - you are traveling with only one light (the SC80) and the RCR is run to depletion and you have no way of charging it. Simple - any where in the world, you can pick up a common AA battery and be back in operation. I travel frequently, and typically carry an AA light and a 123 light for that very reason. Now I'd need carry only one. I think this is a fantastic idea, and I can't wait to show my support by purchasing a couple of them!



My thoughts exactly, but from the viewpoint of a hiker: campgrounds are always near small cities or villages, so CR123's are hard to come by when I'm on vacation. (Then again, I always travel with at least 5-6 flashlights and spare batteries, so maybe I should just shut up...)


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Danielsan,

I am replying in bold below next to your quoted comments



Danielsan said:


> I think there are AA lithiums as well but im not sure.
> 
> *Yes there are - you can get Energiser L91s and I have plenty of them - they are a great primary cell*!
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, i would store some lithium AA at home for an emergency situation but i would never use them for every day, have eneloops for that. I think 4 cells are enough, can be stored until 2020. I think we declare emergency situation different, you mean something like the world ends  For Armageddon i would definitely buy some of those dynamo lights. But i think most buyers of the SC51 or SC80 dont think that far i must say. I want to use only AA and that means the light can be made slimmer then a light that eats AA and CR123. Same counts for CR123 or CR2, i like the CR2 Quarks because they are so small, i dont want them bigger that i can use CR123 or AA as well.


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 16, 2011)

You know that is what makes this hobby so interesting. Everyone has their own ideas of what they want and the best thing is that a company like Zebralight makes what you want available. I understand what you mean about narrowness of the light. I definitely prefer my SC51c in my pocket than my Jetbeam RRT-0!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 17, 2011)

I think it is beautiful. The knurling does add a new touch to Zebralight's design, but I just don't understand what is keeping Zebralight from producing the same clip system offered in the current SC31 or SC51 series. Would be waiting for it.


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm not so much into this one. The head is all smooth and the body/tail is all knurled. It looks like 2 different lights LEGO together.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 17, 2011)

Harry, I get 4 packs of L91's on the "A" site for $7.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Harry, I get 4 packs of L91's on the "A" site for $7.


 
And 12 packs at the "S" club for $20.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 17, 2011)

The mods might spank me for this, but I just checked, and the price of L91's has gone down from what I last paid for them in 4 packs...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00003IEME/?tag=cpf0b6-20

They're now $1.41 per cell.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> The mods might spank me for this


:whoopin: lol

On topic please, guys. If you want to discuss good deals on batteries, please start a thread in the Good Deals section in the MP.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 18, 2011)

Ouch! Owwie! Sorry!

Okay, back on topic...

This is one light I'm really looking forward to seeing... the perfectly cylindrical design is one I really like, and it should work great for mounting on my bike's handlebars or on my helmet. When the neutral version comes out, I'm gonna get two!


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 19, 2011)

Dangit. I "need" to buy another light. I hope this comes out soon.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I wonder why no XM-L for this light? XP-G is so yesterday.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Xmls don't belong in everything. The xpg is still very relevant


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 19, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> Xmls don't belong in everything. The xpg is still very relevant


 
Does the XPG outperform the XML at lower voltages? I seem to recall reading something somewhere that said it did, but I don't remember for sure.


----------



## henry1960 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dsoto87 said:


> Xmls don't belong in everything. The xpg is still very relevant



DITO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 20, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Does the XPG outperform the XML at lower voltages? I seem to recall reading something somewhere that said it did, but I don't remember for sure.



H502 with XM-L

Output: 300lm

Length: 2.73

Diameter: .9


SC80 with XP-G 

Output: 220lm

Length: 3.2

Diameter: .93

These specs clearly show the XM-L is a better emitter even though it is used in a smaller light -- a situation where it is not supposed to be better. I would really like to hear from Zebralight why they chose XP-G instead of XM-L.


----------



## stp (Sep 20, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> H502 with XM-L
> These specs clearly show the XM-L is a better emitter even though it is used in a smaller light -- a situation where it is not supposed to be better. I would really like to hear from Zebralight why they chose XP-G instead of XM-L.



The specs only show that XM-L emits more light ( if we assume that the driver is the same). But lumens are only one of a few parameters that tell you which led is better for specific usage scenario. Yes XM-L produces more lumens per watt but XP-G is able to throw further - apparently somebody at ZL decided that more throw with less lumens will be better for this light.


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 20, 2011)

I like th e looks better then the SC50/51 it makes me happy.
Like Zeruel said, appearance means business and happiness!


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 20, 2011)

Where the XM-L falls short is when you want a tighter hotspot without a larger reflector. I'll give you an example. I have an SC30w (XP-E), an SC60w (XP-G), and an Incendio V3U with a neutral XM-L. I had them all together last night checking them out on the same wall at the same time side by side. All three have fairly similar tint. The SC30w had the tightest (smallest) hotspot that was on par with the SC60 for hotspot brightness. The V3U (_this is with the stock small head, NOT the turbo head which is whole different animal_) had a HUGE hotspot that really spread the light out kinda thin, especially at any distance. The hotspot was noticeably dimmer than the other two lights because of this. The SC60's hotspot was right in between. It was about the same brightness as the SC30 but bigger. 

The SC60 throws as well as the SC30 only because it outputs over 50% more lumens and because the reflector is a little larger. Think about that...it *only* throws *as well* as the XP-E SC30 with more than 50% more power and with the advantage of a larger reflector! The V3U has more than 200% the ouput of the SC30 and about 50% more than the SC60 but is only impressive if you enjoy a *MASSIVE* hot spot and tons of spill.

Now screw the turbo head on the V3U and it completely blows the SC60 away for throw and *appears* to be faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar brighter than it was with the stock head. The only problem is that now the V3U is longer than the SC60 despite having only a 16340 sized battery instead of an 18650. Also, now it's not so comfortable in the pocket due to the huge turbo head. The turbo head is both larger and REALLY deep for a light this size and that's how it works it's magic. Due to the size of the XM-L, if you want any sort of throw you have to have a larger head.

...And that's why the XP-G and XP-E emitters are still quite relevant!

Wow, wasn't intending on writing that much!


----------



## henry1960 (Sep 20, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Where the XM-L falls short is when you want a tighter hotspot without a larger reflector. I'll give you an example. I have an SC30w (XP-E), an SC60w (XP-G), and an Incendio V3U with a neutral XM-L. I had them all together last night checking them out on the same wall at the same time side by side. All three have fairly similar tint. The SC30w had the tightest (smallest) hotspot that was on par with the SC60 for hotspot brightness. The V3U (_this is with the stock small head, NOT the turbo head which is whole different animal_) had a HUGE hotspot that really spread the light out kinda thin, especially at any distance. The hotspot was noticeably dimmer than the other two lights because of this. The SC60's hotspot was right in between. It was about the same brightness as the SC30 but bigger.
> 
> The SC60 throws as well as the SC30 only because it outputs over 50% more lumens and because the reflector is a little larger. Think about that...it *only* throws *as well* as the XP-E SC30 with more than 50% more power and with the advantage of a larger reflector! The V3U has more than 200% the ouput of the SC30 and about 50% more than the SC60 but is only impressive if you enjoy a *MASSIVE* hot spot and tons of spill.
> 
> ...






:twothumbs


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 21, 2011)

I saw that the SC80 is available in both Cool White and Neutral. I don't really know the difference. What's the diff?


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> I saw that the SC80 is available in both Cool White and Neutral. I don't really know the difference. What's the diff?



the diff, read all about it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?257789-quot-Neutral-quot-vs-Cool-light


----------



## carrot (Sep 21, 2011)

I had brought a design to Zebralight many years ago on how to use both CR123 and AA in a battery tube. Back then they said it was too difficult due to the spring design. I ended up bringing the design to a custom maker who is still looking to incorporate it in one of his upcoming lights, although finding a driver with a wide enough voltage range was (still is?) an issue. 

I wonder if Zebralight are finally using my design? The way my design worked was to have the inner diameter of the tube bored out at two different widths, wider and shorter for the CR123 and longer and narrower for the AA. That way both would fit without rattle and the extra length would be taken up by a long conical spring or a springed piston. 

Bitterness over the length of time it took for this to come to reality aside, this is the kind of functionality I have been looking for for years; I'll probably end up buying one, but more especially so if it comes in H80 form.


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 21, 2011)

damn_hammer said:


> the diff, read all about it: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?257789-quot-Neutral-quot-vs-Cool-light


 
Thanks. Now I know what the difference is but why would I want one over the other? I just want a bright light.:shrug:


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 21, 2011)

Wrecked, many people find neutral to be more pleasing to the eye than cool. The cool, to many people, makes colors look washed out or even ghostly. Some people go one step further and prefer warm. Myself, I like neutral but I find that for an outdoor thrower light cool is fine too. Warm makes me feel like it's an incandescent with weak batteries. But that's just my opinion. Everyone sees colors differently.


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 21, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> Wrecked, many people find neutral to be more pleasing to the eye than cool. The cool, to many people, makes colors look washed out or even ghostly. Some people go one step further and prefer warm. Myself, I like neutral but I find that for an outdoor thrower light cool is fine too. Warm makes me feel like it's an incandescent with weak batteries. But that's just my opinion. Everyone sees colors differently.


 
Thanks, that clears it up for me.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 21, 2011)

Neutral also helps depth perception since color tints are more distinguishable




carrot said:


> [...] I'll probably end up buying one, but more especially so if it comes in H80 form.



NOOOO! don't say that! now I would want both! I'm already 5 Zebra purchases behind in my wish list!


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 21, 2011)

> I wonder if Zebralight are finally using my design? The way my design worked was to have the inner diameter of the tube bored out at two different widths, wider and shorter for the CR123 and longer and narrower for the AA. That way both would fit without rattle and the extra length would be taken up by a long conical spring or a springed piston.



maybe they using it, you should have made a patent for it  I see this design is nice for flashaholics but not for the ordinary joe doe, most non flashaholics use AA or AAA batteries and not everybody seeks for a light after the world ends, i mean most ppl here in europe just buy a flashlight because its bright and uses common batteries, they dont think about emergeny situations or armageddon, me too. A light for AA and CR123 is always a compromise in size and weight, i prefer the non hybrids.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 22, 2011)

Average Joe, checking in: have to say the versatility of this one appeals to me.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 22, 2011)

I wrote it because the average Joe dont even have CR123, at least in my country. CR123 is a more specific type of battery, yes most CPF members will have them.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 22, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Average Joe, checking in: have to say the versatility of this one appeals to me.


 
While I don't expect to use 123's with this light, I'm excited about the versatility. I'm planning on buying two. One of which may very well end up as a dedicated BOB item. In short, yeah, I am concerned about getting through a SHTF situation... I'm hoping for the best, but expecting the worst.


----------



## gooseman (Sep 24, 2011)

The preliminary specs are now available on the Zebralight website.

"Oprating[sp] Voltage Range: 0.7V - 3.5V (14500s or 16340s are not supported)"

Oh well, looks like I'll be picking up an SC31 instead

I do wish Zebralight would give a H2 closer to the max.

On the SC51, the two highest settings are 200 / 140.
On the SC31, they are 220/120.

I would prefer something like 220/160, or multiples of 1.2 (is that the magic number?)


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2011)

It's a bummer that it can't support Li-Ion but I believe it comes as a compromise to having it current regulated and the wide voltage range needed? As long as it still runs Eneloop I guess I am fine with it. Just need to see a side by side size comparison shot of it comparing it to the SC51. I may bite if the size difference is not much.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 24, 2011)

Agreed - but the SC51/W is in the same 'boat' and I've been perfectly happy running Eneloops. Plenty of primaries lying around (not that I'd need them), but I would have to think that a LiFeP04 would work fine since mine seem to max at around 3.3V after a charge...

My pre-order has been submitted!


----------



## SloNicK (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Characteristics differ from those that promise ... = (



> Operating Voltage Range: 0.7V - 3.5V (14500s or 16340s are not supported)


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> Characteristics differ from those that promise ... = (


 
I don't remember Zebralight promising that it would take Li-Ion. Did I miss that?


----------



## SloNicK (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



pjandyho said:


> I don't remember Zebralight promising that it would take Li-Ion. Did I miss that?


 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-ZEBRA-SC80&p=3668995&viewfull=1#post3668995


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...5-ZEBRA-SC80&p=3668995&viewfull=1#post3668995


 
Thanks for the link. Like I said in another thread, it is a bummer not being able to take Li-Ion batteries but I think I am perfectly happy running it on Eneloop. Have been running 14500 in my H501w for so long without realizing that it actually runs brighter on Eneloop. Seems like the AA type Zebralights are mainly optimized for Eneloop.


----------



## Zendude (Sep 24, 2011)

carrot said:


> I'll probably end up buying one





So, is this a front loader? Or would the spring be attached to the + contact in the head.

In theory, couldn't an AAA work with this setup as well? Wrapping it up of course, to keep it centered in the tube.


----------



## carrot (Sep 24, 2011)

Zendude said:


> So, is this a front loader? Or would the spring be attached to the + contact in the head.
> 
> In theory, couldn't an AAA work with this setup as well? Wrapping it up of course, to keep it centered in the tube.


 
In my design the larger spring would be in the head. It wouldn't be any different from using any other light, except you could put either battery in it. There's no reason an AAA wouldn't work if wrapped up like you say, except if the springs are too short to touch it, which is possible since an AAA is shorter than an AA.


----------



## Zendude (Sep 24, 2011)

I see, so the 123 bore is towards the tail. That's a really cool idea. I'm surprised nobody tried it before. 

I figured since the AAA was longer than the 123 contact shouldn't be a problem. So it's possible this light could(in theory)take AAA, AA and cr123.......I like that.


----------



## SloNicK (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

This ananose also promised support RCR123: http://savepic.net/2092352.jpg


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

This might be an issue for me... not quite sure yet. I do like using 14500's in lights that can handle the voltage... I was hoping this light would provide the option of using RCR's. That said, I was going to wait until the W version becomes available anyway, so I guess it's a non-issue for me right now. At this point in time, I'm going to reserve judgment.


----------



## SloNicK (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I paid attention to SC80 because supposed to use AA batteries and accumulators 14500. The ability to use 16340 not interesting, because they have little capacity, and battery CR123 are rarely available in my country. Now it seems to me that the right to buy SC51 ...


----------



## OneBigDay (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> ... Now it seems to me that the right to buy SC51 ...


 
I agree with this for similar reasons. If this went to 4.2 volts input it would be a much more interesting light because of the flexibility. Only taking a 123 primary or AA makes it less interesting to me.

Even before I get there though, is anybody else put off by this knurling? For something EDC sized that is likely to get clipped to clothing, why make the knurling so aggressive? I have had knives with overly aggressive G10 and they see little pocket time because they shred my clothes. Looks like the same deal here. One of the things that is perfect about the SC51 is the built in clip and contoured head provide plenty of texture (for lack of better word) to hang on to without having to resort to this kind of knurling.

Great innovation and output and I'm sure will hit a sweet spot for some, but I wouldn't trade the physical design of the SC51 for being able to run 123 primaries.


----------



## Wrecked (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I just preordered my SC80 yesterday! Woohoo!!


----------



## tre (Sep 27, 2011)

It is up on the Zebralight web site. Interesting specs. look nearly the same as the SC51. Same length, nearly the same diameter, same run time (on an eneloop). Looks like it has the new switch (from the SC600) that does not turn on in your pocket.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 27, 2011)

> look nearly the same as the SC51. Same length, nearly the same diameter, same run time



i wouldnt think so, diameter is larger and keep in mind that the SC51 head was the widest part, the body was much slimmer. So over all it will look much fatter then the Sc51 and for SC31 customers it will look much longer. 23,9mm diameter compared to 22mm is pretty much in this light class


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I'll wait for the neutral version, but I'm planning on buying two. 

I think I'll buy some IMR 14500's to use with it though, because IIRC they're within the voltage spec of the light.


----------



## Maxbo (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

This light is available for preorder on zebralights website. Im trying to control myself and wait for reviews but I dont know if I can.

Site says ship date Oct 14.


----------



## Maxbo (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

edit double post


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

The 220lm max is from CR123. The 200lm max is from Eneloop. This is the same as the SC51/H51 which came out over a year ago. It appears that Zebralight has reached their technical/design limit on what they can get out of an Eneloop and XP-G.


----------



## g.p. (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Maybe I'm mixed up with one of the other lights coming out, but wasn't it supposed to be 300 lumens on an AA?


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Yeah, but that uses an XM-L with a lower vf. That means less 'boosting' needs to be done, so a more efficient circuit


----------



## g.p. (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

That's the T5 I was thinking of.

Forget efficiency...there's no shortage of efficient flashlights out there. *I want lumens!!! :naughty:*


----------



## jax (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

so which is it? the website says does not support 14500 and 16340, and zebralight posts on this thread that it will support 4.2 volts..
what is the clear answer here?


----------



## DHart (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Sure hope the website is wrong. I want this light to be .9v to 4.2v. Li-ions rule in my domain.


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



g.p. said:


> That's the T5 I was thinking of.
> 
> Forget efficiency...there's no shortage of efficient flashlights out there. *I want lumens!!! :naughty:*



WRT torches: Efficiency *is* lumens


----------



## pblanch (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Ok I will bite why the interest in the 14450. I have a Xenos E03 and yes the thing is BRIGHT on them but the time is so short that Enloops live in them (I have a neutral and a cool) 

Is it additional runtime or the 20 lm extra that people are after. I have a bunch of 123s so am not fussed but would like the flexibility of having another battery format if I cant find another 123.

To me it looks like the button is like the SC600.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



pblanch said:


> Ok I will bite why the interest in the 14450. I have a Xenos E03 and yes the thing is BRIGHT on them but the time is so short that Enloops live in them (I have a neutral and a cool)
> 
> Is it additional runtime or the 20 lm extra that people are after. I have a bunch of 123s so am not fussed but would like the flexibility of having another battery format if I cant find another 123.
> 
> To me it looks like the button is like the SC600.



For me, I would prefer the run time. Given that the difference is only 20L on the top end, all other settings being identical, I'm now of a mind that I'm not going to sweat it. That's a barely noticeable difference. As such, I would most likely run this light on an eneloop or an L91. Even though I'm not really a 123 guy (I only have a single light that can only use 123's, and it's a Romisen no less), I like the versatility of being able to use either AA's or 123's. It would be better if the light also provided the option of 14500's or 16340's, but I suppose I could live without that.

I'm still going to wait for a neutral version, and then buy two of them.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Has Zebra announced a neutral version of this light? if they do I take 2 also.


----------



## passive101 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

If they make a neutral version of this light I'm in for at least 1 of them and possibly 2!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

There supposed to ship today, I'm hoping there's a review soon


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Zebralight, 

Please replace the existing clip with a beefier stainless steel one. The concept of a removable and swiveling clip is ingenious. The swiveling part, in particular, can turn the H series headlamps into some amazing transformer lights with just a few magnets. You can still use magnets on the clip of the SC lights and turn them into desk lamps, overhead lights, etc. too. But the H headlamps are where the swiveling clip really shines. 

Zebralight, you have got the concept. Now if you could just give us a better clip.


Also, I can see a filter mod for the SC80 already. If the head and tail are of the same diameter and they appear to be, a filter can be made to fit over the head for use and put over the tail for storage. This is possible because there is some room on the tail. The possibilities are endless. A red filter for example can be used as an alert signal or as a non-distracting light in a movie theater. A diffuser can yield a floodier beam for up-close tasks.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



davidt1 said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> Please replace the existing clip with a beefier stainless steel one. The concept of a removable and swiveling clip is ingenious. The swiveling part, in particular, can turn the H series headlamps into some amazing transformer lights with just a few magnets. You can still use magnets on the clip of the SC lights and turn them into desk lamps, overhead lights, etc. too. But the H headlamps are where the swiveling clip really shines.



Do you think a tougher and beefier clip would scratch up the anodizing real bad when installing and removing from the light? Just a thought. Surely many would be complaining here if it does.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



pjandyho said:


> Do you think a tougher and beefier clip would scratch up the anodizing real bad when installing and removing from the light? Just a thought. Surely many would be complaining here if it does.



No, because a slightly thicker clip touches the light at exactly the same places a thinner clip does. So they both scratch the surfaces they touch exactly the same way. The question is how frequently do people remove the clip and why would they even want to? The clip does a lot more than just being a clip, if you use it creatively. Those of you who own the SC light, for example, can use the clip and turn your light into a desk lamp and overhead light.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Yes, the clip is touching the light on the same point, but I think you may have forgotten that the clip may be too stiff to bend and flex when you are pushing it into position and/or pulling it out, thus introducing more force and pressure to scrap off the anodizing. This is my thought.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Anyone get a shipping notice yet? I have not ordered this light yet because I would probably rarely use it but as a collector and ZL fan the dual battery package without extension is interesting.


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Nothing yet.....


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



ZebraLight said:


> 1) both 14500 and CRC123 are supported
> 2) 0.9V-4.2V
> 3) The output from alkaline/eneloop will be the same as the SC51/H51 and slightly higher with li-ons
> 4) you'll see
> 5) no



I would like to get clarification before I order. In this post you state that RCR123 and 14500 is supported. However your website says these batteries are NOT supported.


Copied from the SC80 Pre-order page

Battery: One CR123A lithium primary or one 1.5V AA (NiMH, lithium or alkaline). Batteries are not included in the package. 
Operating Voltage Range: 0.7V - 3.5V (14500s or 16340s are not supported)
Parasitic Drain: negligible (equivalent to 6 years of battery life)

Thank You

Bill


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

The clip Zebralight uses is strong, but I don't think it resists corrosion well, hence my request of a stainless steel one. I saw in the "SC600" thread that Zebralight made a keyring hole around the body. Drilling a hole on the clip for the keyring attachment is another option. I tried to drill a hole on my H51w clip but couldn't. I think this is a more elegant solution than what Zebralight has done with the SC600 keyring hole.


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Just got my shipping confirmation!


----------



## duro (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Damnit zebra light. If you get some bezel protection and implement a better pocket clip, i'd be a customer.


----------



## SloNicK (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Today received a letter, torch has been shipped.

Good news (oficial site):

- *Battery: One CR123A lithium primary or one 1.5V AA (NiMH, lithium or alkaline). Batteries are not included in the package. 14500s or 16340s can be used but the performance are unknown. 

- Operating Voltage Range: 0.7V - 4.2V*

And interesting photos:


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I thought it was something new that hasn't been done before. I was surprised to see that I still need all these attachments to run the different battery types? What's the point then? How often would I remember to bring out the attachments when I am using the light? So, in an emergency whereby I would need AA batteries, would I have the attachment needed to run AA? I think this is pretty self-defeating.

Edit: Now that I know the attachment/bush is reversible and always in the light, it does start to look better.


----------



## SloNicK (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

I understand that this bush is always inside. No need to remove it.


----------



## leon2245 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> And interesting photos:




Thanks, this looks awesome!


----------



## asot (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



pjandyho said:


> I thought it was something new that hasn't been done before. I was surprised to see that I still need* all these attachments* to run the different battery types? What's the point then? How often would I remember to bring out the attachments when I am using the light? So, in an emergency whereby I would need AA batteries, would I have the attachment needed to run AA? I think this is pretty self-defeating.



Seems the SAME "accessory", turn one side or the other, depending on the battery to be used!
No need to bring something, it's always inside!
Seems clever to me - well done to Zebra engineers...!!!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> I understand that this bush is always inside. No need to remove it.


 


asot said:


> Seems the SAME "accessory", turn one side or the other, depending on the battery to be used!
> No need to bring something, it's always inside!
> Seems clever to me - well done to Zebra engineers...!!!


Oh I seeeee.... Now I get the idea. Suddenly it looks more appealing.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

It sure does........can't wait to get one.

Any idea how a Li-ion would perform in this thing? I read the little bit of info on the website regarding these batteries, but am wondering if the output will be increased. For instance in my H501w a 14500 works in it, but an eneloop strangely runs brighter in the light. I wonder if the same will be true here....hope not.


----------



## Zenbaas (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Outdoorsman5 said:


> It sure does........can't wait to get one.
> 
> Any idea how a Li-ion would perform in this thing? I read the little bit of info on the website regarding these batteries, but am wondering if the output will be increased. For instance in my H501w a 14500 works in it, but an eneloop strangely runs brighter in the light. I wonder if the same will be true here....hope not.



I would also love to know..! Hope someone can test it out for us asap


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

The design is very interesting. It makes me wonder if a 17500 could be used in it by simply removing the sleeve and inserting the cell by itself. That would be sweet, as it would not only give more run time, but also possibly a small boost in brightness as well.

I'm still going to wait for the neutral version though.

Edit: I just noticed in the specs that the weight is listed as "without battery or _*headband*_".


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Clever yet simple design!!! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

This gets more and more interesting. Now the website does state that the operating voltage is .7 to 4.2,It must of just been updated. However, now they state protected 14500 and 16340's may not fit. Also that unprotected 14500 and 16340's performance is unknown. Zebra has let very few customers down so far, but I will be waiting on user reports before making my purchase on this one.

Love the idea of being able to use two different batteries with items always available with the light. The design looks very simple yet very effective.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Very cool looking design. When the high CRI's are available I'll buy a box full.


----------



## SloNicK (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



B0wz3r said:


> It makes me wonder if a 17500 could be used in it by simply removing the sleeve and inserting the cell by itself.



Support answer: "17500 can fit, but not 18500."


----------



## vali (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Uhmm... seem this light is the one you need to get when the zombie apocalypse hits us. No more "wich will be better, AA or CR123".

I find the reversible thing very clever too.


----------



## tygger (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Well then it should take IMR/LiFePO4 14500, 16340, 17500 with no problems. Thats very impressive.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Photos? Where??


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Federal LG said:


> Photos? Where??




Post 77 Federal.


----------



## SloNicK (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



SloNicK said:


> *Battery: One CR123A lithium primary or one 1.5V AA (NiMH, lithium or alkaline).
> 14500s or 16340s can be used but the performance are unknown.
> 
> *



Information has changed: 

*Battery: One CR123A lithium primary or one 1.5V AA (NiMH, lithium or alkaline).
Unprotected 14500s or 16340s can be used (with much shorter runtimes). Protected 14500s or 16340s may not fit.*


----------



## Lightman2 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

So much for the idea of freedom of speech ...... seems like an old thread like this titled SC80 is the only thread allowed with the same name as the last thread I posted, a new one, has mysteriously dissappeared. So has anyone got one of these SC80's and if so how do you like them.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Lightman2 said:


> So much for the idea of freedom of speech ...... seems like an old thread like this titled SC80 is the only thread allowed with the same name as the last thread I posted, a new one, has mysteriously dissappeared. So has anyone got one of these SC80's and if so how do you like them.


I don't think this has got anything to do with your freedom of speech. The thread you started got closed by the moderator for good reasons. Nothing wrong with starting a thread, but CPF has always observed a culture of doing a search before posting, because many times the questions asked has already been done to death and a search would reveal all the answers. This would avoid unnecessary data cluttering up the host server and also make search function more easily accessible to others. Also, by consolidating all the related topics on one thread would help people who are doing research on a particular light gather all the information they need without having to search up everywhere in CPF proper.


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Brasso said:


> Very cool looking design. When the high CRI's are available I'll buy a box full.



Oh yes!!!


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Lightman2 said:


> So much for the idea of freedom of speech ...... seems like an old thread like this titled SC80 is the only thread allowed with the same name as the last thread I posted, a new one, has mysteriously dissappeared. So has anyone got one of these SC80's and if so how do you like them.



I can see how it would feel that way, but it's not a freedom of speech kind of thing, nor is it anything personal. It is just so much easier to have all the information on a light in one place, rather than having a bunch of different threads on the same subject. It makes searching for that one piece of information your looking for so much easier. If you think about it I'm sure you can understand. The mods are simply trying to keep this place running at it's highest efficiency.

Now having said that I've never seen them delete a post without very very good reason. Usually they are merged. Maybe you should pm one of the mods. They are very helpful.


----------



## Lightman2 (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Ok guys, accepted .... NOW ..... does anyone have a SC80?


----------



## TyJo (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Looks like this will be my first Zebralight if it comes in neutral/warm/highCRI, any news or ETA on this? Also is this switch more recessed then the other models (it looks like that from the pictures)? This light can use RCR123 cells, right?


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



TyJo said:


> Looks like this will be my first Zebralight if it comes in neutral/warm/highCRI, any news or ETA on this? Also is this switch more recessed then the other models (it looks like that from the pictures)? This light can use RCR123 cells, right?



I'm waiting for the neutral too. When they're available, I'm going to get two.

It's probably going to be a while though. ZL is notorious for being slow in getting neutral versions of new lights out. It's because they're picky about the tints they use for their neutral lights. I personally am happy to wait though, as I'd rather know what I'm getting in advance, than deal with the crap-shoot of the tint lottery of other makers.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Hitthespot said:


> Post 77 Federal.



Here it does not appear....


----------



## Lightman2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Still trying to find someone who has the SC80 .. have searched but find no reviews even though Zebra tell me these are shipping. Someone must have one by now and if so where is the review??


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Strange...

But you can see the pics on ZL homepage.


----------



## treek13 (Oct 23, 2011)

Could this thread please be locked since the Zebra SC80 thread started first & is longer?


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 23, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> i wouldnt think so, diameter is larger and keep in mind that the SC51 head was the widest part, the body was much slimmer. So over all it will look much fatter then the Sc51 and for SC31 customers it will look much longer. 23,9mm diameter compared to 22mm is pretty much in this light class



and much heavier.


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



tygger said:


> Well then it should take IMR/LiFePO4 14500, 16340, 17500 with no problems. Thats very impressive.



Well, we didn't do any runtimes with these cells, but the voltages are supported.

The SC80 driver is our first try to design a circuit that can run both 1.5V and 3V primaries. What we have achieved is that its 1.5V performance matches the SC51/H51, and in the same time its 3V performance (efficiency/runtimes) suppassed the SC31/H31 by a wide margin.


----------



## Zendude (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

The only thing that worries me is that the sleeve/spacer appears to be positively charged. The only thing preventing it from shorting out would be the coating on the inside of the battery tube. :shrug:


----------



## Hitthespot (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Zendude said:


> The only thing that worries me is that the sleeve/spacer appears to be positively charged. The only thing preventing it from shorting out would be the coating on the inside of the battery tube. :shrug:



I'm confused as to how being in a battery tube is any different than being in a aluminum flashlight tube?


----------



## TyJo (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



Zendude said:


> The only thing that worries me is that the sleeve/spacer appears to be positively charged. The only thing preventing it from shorting out would be the coating on the inside of the battery tube. :shrug:


 That's a good point. I would think that it could be modified relatively easily to increase shorting prevention (electrical tape and sanding the adapter if needed). EDIT: Heat shrink tubing could be perfect.


Hitthespot said:


> I'm confused as to how being in a battery tube is any different than being in a aluminum flashlight tube?


The bushing/adapter/spacer is solid metal and if the anodizing or coating on the inside of the aluminum/flashlight tube wore through it would short the battery out. The entire adapter is connected to the positive terminal of the battery, making it much easier for the battery to short. In other designs only the small contact on the head is connected to the small positive terminal, so the battery is less likely to short.
EDIT: My post was speculation, I am concerned about potential battery short issues but I have no idea how the light is constructed.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 23, 2011)

treek13 said:


> Could this thread please be locked since the Zebra SC80 thread started first & is longer?



Perhaps one of the mods could just merge the two threads?



ZebraLight said:


> and much heavier.



Not a problem to me. A few grams isn't a big deal in terms of the increased versatility these lights will provide.

Granted, I'll probably never run one on a CR123, but having that option is still a plus for the light.

Any estimates on when we can expect neutral or high CRI versions of the SC80?


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

It's interesting. It looks as if, when using the CR123 at least, the positive connection is made around the edge of the driver where negative would normally be. Surely it can't be making contact in the normal positive place when the spacer is that way up? But then I don't see how they could connect the negative to the centre contact of the driver or how the spacer would connect that way in AA format..

Unless perhaps the centre positive contact is just very wide and almost links to the negative. That could work.


----------



## ZebraLight (Oct 23, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Perhaps one of the mods could just merge the two threads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 weeks.


----------



## pblanch (Oct 24, 2011)

Originally Posted by *carrot* 

 
[...] I'll probably end up buying one, but more especially so if it comes in H80 form.


NOOOO! don't say that! now I would want both! I'm already 5 Zebra purchases behind in my wish list![/QUOTE]

My exact thoughts as well. Any comment Mr ZL. You pulled the same trick with the SC600 (which I pre-ordered and then you released the H600)


----------



## TyJo (Oct 24, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Any estimates on when we can expect neutral or high CRI versions of the SC80?


 


ZebraLight said:


> 2 weeks.


Another vote for merging threads or closing one of them.
Zebralight,
Can you tell us what emitter will be used, what CRI, and/or what color temp?
Is there any mechanism besides the anodizing/coating on the inside of the battery/flashlight tube that is preventing the adapter/spacer/bushing from shorting out the battery?


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Any estimates on when we can expect neutral or high CRI versions of the SC80?


 


ZebraLight said:


> 2 weeks.



Sweet!!! Will it use the same Rebel emitter that's in the 51c series? 

I was about to pull the trigger on an SC51c, but if there will be an 80c on the market in the next month, I'll wait for that! I'm planning on getting two! (That way I can put them on my bike helmet and set it up Clone-trooper style!)


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I just purchased and received an SC51c all because I was tempted with the high CRI emitter. Now I read that SC80c would be coming in two weeks? Still good news anyway!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 24, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Perhaps one of the mods could just merge the two threads?


Good idea. I'll do it now.


----------



## treek13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Many thanks for the thread merge.

I don't know if I should be happy or sad that neutral SC80 may be coming so soon. 

I mean I really don't need one but I still want one. I may be falling off the wagon.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2011)

treek13 said:


> Many thanks for the thread merge.
> 
> I don't know if I should be happy or sad that neutral SC80 may be coming so soon.
> 
> I mean I really don't need one but I still want one. I may be falling off the wagon.



+1!

I can't say I _*need*_ another light right now... because strictly speaking, I really don't.

However, I can still think of a few things that I don't have dedicated lights for, so I'm rationalizing my planned purchase of two 80c's, or 80w's, as the case may be.


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 24, 2011)

I received mine today, very solid light. Protected AW RCR123's fit! The tint is awesome, much nicer than my SC600 (Which isn't that bad at all!) Its creamy white and just about perfect.

I love the versatility, perfect travel light.

-Bobby


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 24, 2011)

I Just Received Mine And Love It!! The Tint And Quality Of This Light Is Au-sum And With The Option Of Using This Light With A CR123 I Give It A Two Thums Up!!!


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2011)

Yep - just got mine. Lousy iPhone photos, but interesting comparison. Chunky little thing, and I hate the clip (quickly removed it) but love the solidity, the low low, and that Zebra interface that we love. No XML green tint - nice white XPG tint, although I prefer a neutral or warmer tint...but I like the white tints, too!

Like Nakahoshi, my AW protected RCR123 cells fit fine. Haven't tried the AA form yet - later.

Gotta say it again - GREAT low setting. Oh, and in my sphere I'm getting just over 200 lumen.

Battery compartment is ingenious. Wish I'd though of it!






Next to a Haiku (edited out the embarrassing crumbs...)


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, here they come, the pics.
Nice!

If anybody can take a picture next to a SC51 or SC31 I would like to see it.
Or maybe next to a Lumapower Incendio or Xeno E03 or ...

Thanks!


----------



## tygger (Oct 24, 2011)

Very nice! It looks like the cutout for the clip would make a nice anchor point for a lanyard. Beamshots pretty please.


----------



## Sarlix (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the pics Run4jc (you have some cake crumbs on your chair/bed/chaise lounge?)

Photos next to a SC51/D10 would be appreciated :twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarlix said:


> Run4jc... you have some cake crumbs on your chair


Yep, that's definitely cake. Seems he's a messy eater, LOL


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarlix said:


> Nice, thanks for the pics Run4jc (you have some cake crumbs on your chair/bed/chaise lounge?)
> 
> Photos next to a SC51/D10 would be appreciated :twothumbs



How embarrassing... Actually the bed in the guest bedroom/man cave. I'd just given a few treats to the kitty and he didn't finish them! Oops (EDIT - POOF - crumbs be gone!)

Ok, ask and you will receive - Haiku, SC80 (clip already removed), SC51W, SC30W - and a 3 inch XM 18 had to slip into the photo! :devil:
















Little SC30W is the one that I tortured HERE. Still going strong!


----------



## scout24 (Oct 24, 2011)

VERY nice Dan! Just took mine out of the box, glad it's dark!


----------



## Sarlix (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the photos Run4j 

It sure looks chunky compared to the SC51, I do like it though 



p.s you certainly did a good job on those crumbs!




DM51 said:


> Yep, that's definitely cake.



Yep, possibly ginger!


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pics everyone.  Thanks for that. 

It definitely looks a little "chunky", but I don't mind that. The knurling looks very aggressive, and with the easily removable clip, I think this will be a good light to use with two-fish blocks.

Now to wait for a neutral or high cri version!


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 24, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> *Now to wait for a neutral or high cri version!*



+1

Now that these are live and in the flesh, any thoughts about the potential to short out the battery if the tube anodizing wears through that was mentioned above?


----------



## TyJo (Oct 24, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> +1
> 
> Now that these are live and in the flesh, any thoughts about the potential to short out the battery if the tube anodizing wears through that was mentioned above?


I'm wondering the same. I'd like to see some pics of the inside of the tube and the adapter.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarlix said:


> p.s you certainly did a good job on those crumbs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope - not cake - kitty treats! Friskies "Temptations" - odd that there was anything left - they (I have 2 cats) usually devour them.

Yep, the little SC80 is chunky, and the beam reminds me of the SC600, only without the sheer power of that light. I just took it out on a night time puppy walk (yep, 2 dogs, too) and it won't be replacing my beloved Haiku, but for a SHTF light or an inside light for moving around at night, it may just displace my Surefire T1A. Doesn't go as low as the T1A, but it is VERY low.

Yep - it's a keeper.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 24, 2011)

Looking at the tube and the adapter, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess the adapter is made of softer material (brass?) than the surface coating inside the tube, greatly reducing the possibility of the coating wearing through. Perhaps Zebralight will chime in here? Agree with run4jc, nice floody beam, very nice low level, and a "crisp" white tint. Awesome versatility across the range of outputs, and a bunch of cell possibilities!  Exciting times, indeed...


----------



## TyJo (Oct 24, 2011)

The switch looks like it is more recessed then the other models. Does the switch have more resistance then the other models? Does accidental activation seem like a concern?


----------



## taichicali (Oct 24, 2011)

What is the high CRI version?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 24, 2011)

taichicali said:


> What is the high CRI version?


High Color Rendering Index.

It is a measurement used to determine how close a light source is in reproducing all the color spectrum that we see. CRI number is derived in comparison to a black body radiator which emits a 100 CRI. More often than not, people have high CRI confused with high CCT (Correlated Color Temperature) and that is wrong. We could have a 3000K light source emitting a 100 CRI and also a 5000K light source as well. We should note that high CRI does not necessarily mean it has a warm tint although with our current LED technology it sure looks that way. 

Zebralight uses a Philips Luxeon Rebel emitter with a CRI of 85 at about 4000K. Most cool white LED falls in the 65 to 75 CRI rating.


----------



## notsofast (Oct 24, 2011)

run4jc said:


> Nope - not cake - kitty treats! Friskies "Temptations" - odd that there was anything left - they (I have 2 cats) usually devour them.
> 
> Yep, the little SC80 is chunky, and the beam reminds me of the SC600, only without the sheer power of that light. I just took it out on a night time puppy walk (yep, 2 dogs, too) and it won't be replacing my beloved Haiku, but for a SHTF light or an inside light for moving around at night, it may just displace my Surefire T1A. Doesn't go as low as the T1A, but it is VERY low.
> 
> Yep - it's a keeper.



How much lower is the low than the SC50? in your picture? For me the pocket activation problems and not low enough was my only complaint about my SC's. Still they are my all around lights, EDC'd exclusively. 

Kudos to Zebralight for improving on their design and the dual battery innovation. Their presents in these threads are a big plus as well.

That said I think the Sunwayman anniversary V10r will displace them. I will know tomorrow, the tint will be the deciding factor as I owned the Ti version and couldn't live with the tint.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures and first impressions. Looks like a great light. At 3.2'' long it has to be the smallest light that can use both AA and CR123. And you don't have to carry an external adapter. Talk about a great EDC/travel light!

How does the SC80 compare in runtime and brightness to other single AA and CR123 lights?


----------



## gigapascal (Oct 25, 2011)

Just received mine yesterday.

My only complaint so far is that the clip contacts the head and scrapes against the anodizing when you remove it to flip the battery thimble. If I'm not careful it will eventually scratch a ring around the head.

At least it's easily removed.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Oct 25, 2011)

If anyone does a runtime test using a 14500 or a RCR123 I sure would like to see the results. Anyone that has the light planning on doin one?


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 25, 2011)

I was not worried about the adapter shorting out but I wanted to beef up my light anyway. I took some clear shrink tubing and applied it to the adapter. Now it fits snug but still goes in and out no problem. This should help avoid any future issues. 

I was using this light this morning, and the output and beam and tint are amazing, I cant believe what they can pull out of a NiMH Battery! 















-Bobby


----------



## Harry999 (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a very nice light. I was waiting for the SC80w or SC80c but I am tempted to get a SC80 as is currently available. I don't like clip on clips so would probably use it without the clip. It looks like a nice well built light. That recessed switch is a nice improvement. I like my SC51 and SC51c but occasionally they do switch on accidentally if you have not locked them out at the tail. I agree this is potentially a great travel light.


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just experienced something different with this light....I put a AW 4500 battery in it and put it on high ect. and then shut off and then the light flickered on and off on 0.12 for a long period of time while it was off.... But this only happens with the AW4500 battery. Anybody else experience this problem??


----------



## TyJo (Oct 26, 2011)

nakahoshi said:


> I was not worried about the adapter shorting out but I wanted to beef up my light anyway. I took some clear shrink tubing and applied it to the adapter. Now it fits snug but still goes in and out no problem. This should help avoid any future issues.
> 
> I was using this light this morning, and the output and beam and tint are amazing, I cant believe what they can pull out of a NiMH Battery!
> -Bobby


This is exactly what I am going to do if I get this light (only I will use black shrink tubing since that is all I have). Hopefully there are no issues and the neutral/warm/HighCRI offering appeals to me.


----------



## Zendude (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and pics guys. 

This is a very exiting light! Again, ZL proves themselves to be the most innovative, forward thinking company out there.:thumbsup: I hope they continue to improve and innovate. 

A couple things I'd like to see for this light is a replaceable/bypass able switch and ditching the tailcap in favor of a unibody design. Oh! And a real clip.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 26, 2011)

Zendude said:


> ... And a real clip.



If they do this, I'd like to see something like most other light makers have, which is a couple of threaded holes in the side of the body and nothing else. I don't have any issues with the clip on my other SC models, but if you do want to take the clip off for some reason, that big flange that sticks out that holds the threaded attachment points can be a real PITA without the clip on it.


----------



## nutcracker (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



ZebraLight said:


> Well, we didn't do any runtimes with these cells, but the voltages are supported.
> 
> The SC80 driver is our first try to design a circuit that can run both 1.5V and 3V primaries. What we have achieved is that its 1.5V performance matches the SC51/H51, and in the same time its 3V performance (efficiency/runtimes) suppassed the SC31/H31 by a wide margin.



Hm, comparing the specs of the SC80 with CR123 and SC31 I can only see an increased runtime on high mode for the Sc80 1.2 hrs instead of 0.9.
All lower modes have better runtime on the SC31.
For example SC31: *5 *Lm (3.7 days) vs. SC80 *2.5 *Lm (4.2 days)
You have a bit more runtime on the SC80 but only half the output.


----------



## snakyjake (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the look of the light. However, I'm not sold on the dual battery hybrid; it is either too long, or too fat. Rather just decide on the battery type, and get a size/weight advantage. I EDC my small lights (AA/CR123 size) in my pocket, that's why I'm very critical of the size/weight. The only advantage for this hybrid light is for those that find immediate battery choice in a single light to be an advantage. I have no need for it, and don't want to sacrifice size/weight for it.

Jake


----------



## run4jc (Oct 26, 2011)

notsofast said:


> How much lower is the low than the SC50? in your picture?



In the dark house at night I can see a slight difference - it's similar (at least mine is) to the low on the SC600, but it's tough to see a lot of difference between my SC51W and the SC80. And I'm not speaking of the 2.5 lumen versus the 5 lumen mentioned - I'm referring to the .12 lumen versus the .18. Like many others on this forum, a very low low is important to me and although these are great, they don't quite displace the uber low of the Surefire T1A

It's a keeper, though. 29 days on .12 lumen on common AA batteries or 123s is quite appealing for a BOB light. Hmmm - perhaps a run time test is in order?


----------



## TyJo (Oct 26, 2011)

henry1960 said:


> I just experienced something different with this light....I put a AW 4500 battery in it and put it on high ect. and then shut off and then the light flickered on and off on 0.12 for a long period of time while it was off.... But this only happens with the AW4500 battery. Anybody else experience this problem??


Does your light still do this? Anyone else having this problem?


snakyjake said:


> I like the look of the light. However, I'm not sold on the dual battery hybrid; it is either too long, or too fat. Rather just decide on the battery type, and get a size/weight advantage. I EDC my small lights (AA/CR123 size) in my pocket, that's why I'm very critical of the size/weight. The only advantage for this hybrid light is for those that find immediate battery choice in a single light to be an advantage. I have no need for it, and don't want to sacrifice size/weight for it.
> 
> Jake


While there will be some wasted space when using either type of battery, I still think this thing is really cool. I've wanted to try a Zebralight and this looks like it will be perfect for me (recessed switch, same good UI that everyone seems to like, awesome battery and voltage compatibility, very efficient, and warm/neutral offering). It would be a great backup light, my EDC uses RCR123s so it'll be nice to have a light that can accept AAs since they are in a lot of electronics and the (R)CR123s that I typically have for my EDC.


----------



## pblanch (Oct 26, 2011)

Some very interesting comments and questions raised in the last couple of pages. I love the idea of duel batteries and think its genius the way they have implemented it but when I saw the pic of the SC80 next to the SC600 I immediately had to re-refrence the size of the thing as it looked just as thick and then cross reference my own H51 and SC600. 

I may have to wait until the reviews and utube videos come out to see the size and feel of the thing in peoples hands. Man, this is tough, so many torches that appeal to me. I gotta have them all.

Generally, I have seen a lot of people say its a keeper and that means a lot to me. Thanks for all the comments so far guys keep them coming.


----------



## snakyjake (Oct 27, 2011)

I can understand the SC80 as a backup light because of the battery variety, but not an EDC because of the large size.


----------



## henry1960 (Oct 27, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Does your light still do this? Anyone else having this problem?




Yes it does...With a AW- 4500 and also the AW RCR 123 i turn on the light to any level and then shut off and while its off it will very faintly flicker and will not stop flickering until i loosen the end cap. Then i tighten the cap again and it will stay off until i put it on again then off.

This does this with these two 3.7v AW batteries only.
I used all other batteries lithium cr123 3v, lithium AA 1.5V ect. and do not have this problem.
Its not a big deal to me for i will probably use my eneloops and lithium batteries most of the time but it would of been nice to be able to add these two AW 4500`s and RCR 123`s for use of this light.....


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 27, 2011)

I noticed a faint flicker after turning the light off using RCR 123 but it only lasts a second.
Not a sustained flicker.

I have been using this light a lot and its a keeper, I know its not the smallest single cell light but I will take the versatility over a compact size. Its built like a tank and the beam and tint are perfect. 

-Bobby




henry1960 said:


> Yes it does...With a AW- 4500 and also the AW RCR 123 i turn on the light to any level and then shut off and while its off it will very faintly flicker and will not stop flickering until i loosen the end cap. Then i tighten the cap again and it will stay off until i put it on again then off.
> 
> This does this with these two 3.7v AW batteries only.
> I used all other batteries lithium cr123 3v, lithium AA 1.5V ect. and do not have this problem.
> Its not a big deal to me for i will probably use my eneloops and lithium batteries most of the time but it would of been nice to be able to add these two AW 4500`s and RCR 123`s for use of this light.....


----------



## TyJo (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd like to get a highCRI/warm/neutral version, but the flickering issue is making me hesitant. I like efficiency and the flickering is making me wonder if there is significant parasitic drain with the higher voltage of the li-ion cells (without locking it out), or other problems.


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Oct 28, 2011)

henry1960 said:


> Yes it does...With a AW- 4500 and also the AW RCR 123 i turn on the light to any level and then shut off and while its off it will very faintly flicker and will not stop flickering until i loosen the end cap.



I am really looking forward to this light, but am glad I didn't pre-order it. I'll wait for this bug to get worked out before getting one. Maybe when goingear gets em in I can go there & test out a few....I'll decide then. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## B0wz3r (Oct 28, 2011)

nakahoshi said:


> I know its not the smallest single cell light but I will take the versatility over a compact size.



+1!



TyJo said:


> I'd like to get a highCRI/warm/neutral version, but the flickering issue is making me hesitant. I like efficiency and the flickering is making me wonder if there is significant parasitic drain with the higher voltage of the li-ion cells (without locking it out), or other problems.



I'm waiting for the neutral or high CRI version myself. I'd bet the flickering issue is simply a switch problem.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 28, 2011)

Even though I just bought an SC51c, as soon as a neutral or high CRI is available, I am in.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 28, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> I'm waiting for the neutral or high CRI version myself. I'd bet the flickering issue is simply a switch problem.


I hope so. The SC80 seemed perfect, but now I'm thinking about going with the SC51w which only has the AA format available, but I would prefer this if there are any switch issues with the SC80. I guess I will have to wait and see how this plays out, I don't want an SC80 if it has potential issues with RCR123s.


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 30, 2011)

No issues here.


----------



## wrencher (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine works on eneloops and 123's. That's all it will ever see. 
Great tint and solid build. Not to big for EDC. It's smaller than 
my HDS lights. Front pocket ok.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 30, 2011)

It's nice to see some love for this light.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Oct 30, 2011)

I will love it more when the SC80W is released.


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 30, 2011)

No issues here.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 30, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> No issues here.


Did you use RCR123s or li ion 14500 battery?


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 31, 2011)

TyJo said:


> Did you use RCR123s or li ion 14500 battery?



123.


----------



## Wrecked (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like the size and the feel of the light. The knurling is nice. It's chunky but not as big as an HDS light. I had considered buying another HDS light soon but this one fills my need and has a great UI for less money. 

It has basically the same output as my SC51. For walking the dogs, I like the SC51 better because it's thinner and it easily fits in a finger holder. I don't really notice that I'm carrying it. The SC80, however, is fatter and heavier. It would not fit in my finger holder and would probably be clunky. As a flashlight that I'd carry in my hand (not in a holder) I definitely like the SC80 better. The SC51 seems too small - it just doesn't feel right in my hands and I worry I'm going to drop it since it doesn't have any knurling. The SC80 fits very nice in the hand and it feels like it has some substance.

EDIT: I'd really like it if they could make one in black. I'm not a big fan of the color.


----------



## Wrecked (Nov 9, 2011)

Why hasn't anyone reviewed this light yet?


----------



## TyJo (Nov 9, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> Why hasn't anyone reviewed this light yet?


I'm wondering the same, there isn't even a youtube video up. I emailed Zebralight about the turn off flickering when using li-ions. They said it is normal and only occurs occasionally with a very highly charged li-ion battery (around 4.2v), and there are no ill effects, like parasitic drain. I also asked when the warm version (SC80w) was coming out... they said 2 weeks in the email I received on Nov. 7th (so should be released Nov. 21st).


----------



## Wrecked (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the light although it's not much different than my SC51 and the SC51 is probably easier to carry in a pocket.


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 9, 2011)

TyJo said:


> I'm wondering the same, there isn't even a youtube video up. I emailed Zebralight about the turn off flickering when using li-ions. They said it is normal and only occurs occasionally with a very highly charged li-ion battery (around 4.2v), and there are no ill effects, like parasitic drain. I also asked when the warm version (SC80w) was coming out... they said 2 weeks in the email I received on Nov. 7th (so should be released Nov. 21st).




TyJo...Thanks For That Info, Especially About The Flickering.....


----------



## tony613 (Nov 10, 2011)

nakahoshi said:


> I received mine today, very solid light. Protected AW RCR123's fit! The tint is awesome, much nicer than my SC600 (Which isn't that bad at all!) Its creamy white and just about perfect.
> 
> I love the versatility, perfect travel light.
> 
> -Bobby



Hey nakahosi,

Your post answered a question that I had about tint, but in an unexpected way. I'm in the process of deciding on a new light and one of my considerations is tint. I don't want something that is too white where colors are washed out, but I do want something that is a bit whiter than the typical incandescent flashlight bulbs. Pictures and videos can be helpful but I understand results depend on the camera and its settings. 

From your post, it was interesting to me that you noticed a big enough difference in tint between the SC80 and the SC600 to comment on it, especially in the way you described the SC80 ("creamy white", and "much nicer than the SC600"). In my past research, from looking at ZebraLight's product comparison, I realized that the SC80 used an XP-G emitter and the SC600 used an XM-L, but I also saw that the color temperatures for both were 6300 Kelvin, so I was assuming they had similar tints. What I HADN'T noticed was the color rendering index (CRI) for these lights. The SC80 XP-G is 75 while the SC600 XM-L is 65. Of course these indices meant nothing to me because I have neither of these emitters for visual reference. Combining your comparative description with the quantitative values in the charts has made me realize that if I get a ZebraLight with an XM-L emitter, I'm going to wait for the neutral white version. I guess that's what happens when you read literally thousands of posts :sweatat the time of this writing, the SC600 thread is up to post 1907, and I think I read most of them, in addition to all of the other informative ZebraLight threads). 

By the way, while I do really like both the SC80 and the SC600, I'm likely going to get one of ZebraLight's headlamps. For my multiple purposes, the configuration of the headlamps are extremely versatile, especially given that some of them have the same emitters and reflectors as the flashlights, except at a 90° angle to the battery, so I'll get the best of both worlds. My first one of these will probably be the H51w. Any comparisons anyone can make between this and the SC80 would be greatly appreciated. 

Hopefully you see this post, and thanks again for sharing.


----------



## B0wz3r (Nov 10, 2011)

tony613 said:


> ... I guess that's what happens when you read literally thousands of posts :sweat:



tony...

:welcome:

I think you're going to fit in just fine here...


----------



## TyJo (Nov 11, 2011)

Agreed.


----------



## tony613 (Nov 11, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> tony...
> 
> :welcome:
> 
> ...



===
*Edit: *
Thank you too *TyJo*. I didn't know if your original post was referring to me and I didn't want to presume. After your edit, there is no doubt. 
===

Thanks B0wz3r. That was my first welcome. By the way at least 50 of the posts I've read have been yours (does tunnel vision or depth perception ring a bell? How about illegal mountain biking?). :wave: 

K - sorry for the digression - back on topic -->


----------



## Wrecked (Nov 18, 2011)

Still no one has reviewed this light? Strange.


----------



## Zenbaas (Nov 18, 2011)

Wrecked said:


> Still no one has reviewed this light? Strange.


Indeed. Even a quick youtube vid would be better than nothing.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got my SC80 in the mail.

Initial impressions:

It works with protected AW14500 and AW16340. It does NOT work with AW 17500. The back half of the battery tube is too narrow and the cell won't fit. 16340s are 16mm wide while the 17500 is 17mm wide. That 1 mm makes the difference. I'm still debating whether I want to try pealing the lable off my AW 17500 to see if I can squeeze it in without it. It looks like it might fit very tightly without the lable.

The light is small and chunky. However I wasn't blown away with its performance. Basically it performs just like an SC51. The big differences are the better switch and grippy knurling. The knurling is just like that on the SC600 and provides a very secure feeling grip. Much better than the SC51. The switch is also the same as that on the SC600. It's recessed into the light and is firm enough that you shouldn't need to use the tailcap lockout when carrying it in your pocket. 


The downside is that it's considerably fatter than an SC51. With its XPG emitter producing maybe 250 lumens on li-ion cells its far less bright than XM-L pocket lights like the Thrunite Neutron, Xeno E03, or Jetbeam RRT-0. This is a light that won't wow you with its performance like the SC600.

The reversible internal plug that allows the light to use either 16340 or 14500 works well. However, I do wish that rather than having one light work with both batteries, they'd instead come out with 2 different versions: One sized for AA and one for CR123. As-is, its wider and heavier than it needs to be for AA, and longer and heavier than it needs to be for CR123. Size and weight are everything in a pocket sized EDC light and the SC80 feels like a step back from the SC51. 

Perhaps Zebralight should have come out with 3 versions: The current SC80 that works with both, as well as an optimized version that only works with AA sized cells, and a third version that only works with CR123 sized cells.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughtful and critical opinion. That was invaluable.


Fireclaw18 said:


> Perhaps Zebralight should have come out with 3 versions: The current SC80 that works with both, as well as an optimized version that only works with AA sized cells, and a third version that only works with CR123 sized cells.


I think Zebralight already has lights which are optimized (in size and performance) for 1x AA-sized cell (SC51, ..) or for 1x CR123 sized cell (...?). Since the SC80 has the same old emitter (XP-G) as the SC51, it would make more sense to do a (internal) hardware revision of the SC51, and that's about it ("Now ships with improved driver!, see annotations in red"). No change of model name. They may discontinue the current SC51 model and call the updated model "SC51 R2" (release 2, or version 2), like Xeno does (Xeno E03 V1, E03 V2, E03 V3, etc.) for more clarity on the market.

i get it when you state that the SC80 is a step back from the SC51. I will never ever use CR123 or RCR123's in my flashlights. so i'd probably agree with your statement.

anyway, there seems to be a long line of planned products to come (2012, ..), all with the then outdated(?) XML emitter. i'll continue to lurk..


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 18, 2011)

kreisler said:


> ...
> I think Zebralight already has lights which are optimized (in size and performance) for 1x AA-sized cell (SC51, ..) or for 1x CR123 sized cell (...?). Since the SC80 has the same old emitter (XP-G) as the SC51, it would make more sense to do a (internal) hardware revision of the SC51...



I really like the SC51, but it has some things I don't like that render it less than ideal for EDC:
(1) No knurling - without knurling I find the SC51 very slippery. I put grey indoor stairway grip tape around the center and this solves the grip issue, but it looks messy and could peel off. I understand how knurling isn't workable for something that's designed to be used with a headband. But the for a flashlight, you don't need the headband and do need grip.
(2) Button is too sensitive and can be accidentally pressed in pocket - I found that with the SC51 it would accidentally turn on in my pocket unless I used the tailcap lockout. It was inconvenient to have to do do this every single time I wanted to use the light.
(3) sharp edges on clip holder. the SC51 looks elegant and refined with its chrome clip installed. However, the clip adds extra weight and gets in the way if you use grip tape. With the clip removed, the edges of the clip holder are very sharp and can easily tear a pocket to shreds. The holder also looks quite ugly. It is pretty obvious the SC51 wasn't really designed to be used without the clip.

The SC80 fixes all of those flaws. If they'd just left it the same size as the SC51 it would be a great light. However, as-is it's considerably heavier and wider than an SC51, while being no shorter and no brighter.


----------



## Sarlix (Nov 18, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> This is a light that won't wow you with its performance like the SC600.



I don't know, 200lm off an Eneloop is still pretty impressive. How many other 200lm 1xaa lights are there? 

One thing I am curious about is the difference in throw compared to the SC51. The SC80 looks like it has a smaller reflector?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 18, 2011)

I found that I could save a bit of weight in the SC80 simply by removing the brass plug and running the light with a 14500. The battery won't wobble around because of the spring at the back holding it in place against the circuit board. the brass plug isn't really needed unless you want to run the light on CR123.'

Removing the brass plug reduced the weight with an AW 14500 installed and clip off from 2.7 oz to 2.5 oz


----------



## TyJo (Nov 19, 2011)

The efficiency of this light, with the two battery capabilities is amazing. No it is not the newest lumen blaster, but it can use AA and CR123 primaries extremely efficiently, along with their li-ion rechargeable siblings, without an extender tube (not to mention the UI and other features). I plan on getting one when the "w" version is available. I'd love to hear some owners opinions who have had their SC80s for a few weeks.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 19, 2011)

I may consider buying this but my main concern is how more efficient is this on the low than the H31/SC31? I'd only buy it if it is truly superior and not just the same circuit with AA/CR123 capability.


----------



## TyJo (Nov 19, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I may consider buying this but my main concern is how more efficient is this on the low than the H31/SC31? I'd only buy it if it is truly superior and not just the same circuit with AA/CR123 capability.


From Zebralight website:
SC31: Low: 5lm (3.7 days) or L2 0.5lm (21 days)
SC80: AA Low: 2.5lm (3 days) or L2 0.12lm (29 days)
.....CR123 Low: 2.5lm (4.2 days) or L2 0.12lm (43 days)


----------



## nutcracker (Nov 19, 2011)

Comparing the SC31 and SC80-Cr123 values: multiplying time and lumens --> looks like the SC31 is twice as efficient as the SC80 cr123

Edit: or theoretical lumens per day / per 10 days:

SC31: 5lm (3.7 days) --> 1,35 lumens/day or L2 0.5lm (21 days) --> 0,238 lumens/10 days
SC80: CR123 2.5lm (4.2 days) --> 0,595 lumens / day or L2 0.12lm (43 days) --> 0,0279 lumens/10 days

I know it is only theoretically compared but it gives a direction. An in real life you rather have longer runtime on low. But it is also less bright on the SC80


----------



## nakahoshi (Nov 19, 2011)

tony613 said:


> Hey nakahosi,
> 
> Your post answered a question that I had about tint, but in an unexpected way. I'm in the process of deciding on a new light and one of my considerations is tint. I don't want something that is too white where colors are washed out, but I do want something that is a bit whiter than the typical incandescent flashlight bulbs. Pictures and videos can be helpful but I understand results depend on the camera and its settings.
> 
> ...



tony613 ,

Sorry I must have missed your post!

I was just reading through some Zebralight threads and I happened to see your response. The timing is great, I just got back from a walk and was comparing the SC80 to the SC600!

Direct Comparison between the two lights:
SC80-Pure White
SC600-Slight Hint of Green, It pretty much disappears when I'm not hunting white walls.

Outside the difference was even less, I preferred the SC600 for its output. 

I might even be favoring the SC80 because of its higher rated CRI, not sure on that. If I ONLY had the SC600, It would be hard to see the green tint. 

The SC80 has one of the nicest tints I have ever had in a Light. It reminds me of the luxeon "WO" tint. I really like the size of the light as well, its definitively large for a CR123 light but it fits great in hand. I have been running AA NiMh for a few weeks and the output / runtime is impressive. I also love that they got rid of PWM! 

-Bobby


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 20, 2011)

Well it looks like the SC31 would be more efficient then than the SC80. This goes counter to what Zebralight mentioned in this very thread. I will find it now and post back here when I do.



nutcracker said:


> Comparing the SC31 and SC80-Cr123 values: multiplying time and lumens --> looks like the SC31 is twice as efficient as the SC80 cr123
> 
> Edit: or theoretical lumens per day / per 10 days:
> 
> ...



ok, I found Zebralight's post in #186:

*


zebralight said:



The SC80 driver is our first try to design a circuit that can run both 1.5V and 3V primaries. What we have achieved is that its 1.5V performance matches the SC51/H51, and in the same time its 3V performance (efficiency/runtimes) suppassed the SC31/H31 by a wide margin.

Click to expand...

*Where is this wide margin the efficiency or runtime surpassed the SC31 on low? As pointed out above the SC31 gives more lumens per 10 days meaning it is actually more efficient than the new SC80. Did Zebralight fail to do the math on their end?


----------



## TyJo (Nov 20, 2011)

Maybe they were just referring to the high runtimes. The lows are still very impressive considering the the range of accepted voltages.


----------



## tony613 (Nov 21, 2011)

nakahoshi said:


> tony613 ,
> 
> Sorry I must have missed your post!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bobby for the great descriptions. Since it sounds like a time for "coming out", I'll admit that I'm the other person on CPF that likes cool white. Actually, I like cool white (not stark white) as well as neutral (not too yellow). The only higher end light I have is a LiteFlux LF2XT which has a CREE XP-E Q4 Neutral White tint. To me this tint is a good neutral color and I don't think I would want to go any warmer than this, but a little cooler would still be OK.

I'm waiting for the release of the H502 to give it to my sister for a gift (of course, I'll get to review it myself first :thumbsup. Depending on its reviews I'm either going to get it or the H51 as my first ZebraLight to see "in hand", and then take it from there. 

Thanks again for your time and comparison,

Tony


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's my impression now that I've had a chance to EDC my SC80 for several days:

*Pros:*
(1) Feels GREAT in the hand. The knurling is quite grippy. This is one one light that won't accidentally slip out of your hand. The recessed button is well-placed and feels very natural in the hand. With EDC lights with tail switches I tend to press the switch, have to flip the light around so its facing the other direction and then point it at what I want to illuminate. With the side switch I just press and click. No need to turn the light. This light feels MUCH better in the hand than the SC51.

(2) The button is well recessed and stiff. It's the same switch as on the SC600. Unlike the SC51 there's pretty much no chance it will accidentally come on in the pocket so using the tailcap lockout is unnecessary. Much better button arrangement than the SC51.

(3) Beam tint and pattern are very pleasing to the eye.

(4) Works fine with li-ion cells. None of the problems that li-ions had with the SC51.

(5) The ZL ui we know and love.
*
Cons:*
(1) Light feels too big. It's bigger and fatter than an SC51, but has the same size reflector and about the same output. Personally, I would've preferred a similar light that was optimized for a AA / 14500 cell and didn't have unused internal space. I don't really need the ability to use CR123 and AA in the same light without extension tube and trying to do both results in a bigger light than we're used to from Zebralight.

(2) Light is fairly heavy for its size, but this can be partially fixed by removing the brass plug in the battery compartment. Without the plug, the light won't run CR123 or 16340 cells, but that's fine since I'm only running it on 14500s anyways.

(3) Max brightness seems rather dim. I've gotten spoiled by the high brightness produced by today's XM-L lights. The SC80 seems downright dim compared to my Thrunite 1C. I would have preferred an XM-L emitter along with a driver capable of handling increase current.


----------



## Biginboca (Nov 22, 2011)

Fireclaw18,

The main selling point of this light is that it takes both cell types, and 2 of your 3 criticisms basicly say you are unhappy it takes 2 cell types, lol!

I have one for about a week now. It replaced a SC31 in my small collection and I'm very happy with it, especially the tint. I agree a bit more output would be nice, but all in all its a great light.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 22, 2011)

Biginboca said:


> Fireclaw18,
> 
> The main selling point of this light is that it takes both cell types, and 2 of your 3 criticisms basicly say you are unhappy it takes 2 cell types, lol!
> 
> I have one for about a week now. It replaced a SC31 in my small collection and I'm very happy with it, especially the tint. I agree a bit more output would be nice, but all in all its a great light.



You're right that is the main selling point that Zebralight is using to try to sell the light.

However, for me, I bought it because I wanted something like the SC51 ... but with knurling and a better button. Frankly, I couldn't care less about the ability to use CR123s and AAs without an extender.


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 22, 2011)

shane45_1911 said:


> I will love it more when the SC80W is released.



LOL same here! i'm thinking i will be purchasing one of these immediately...


----------



## GreySave (Nov 23, 2011)

<< The main selling point of this light is that it takes both cell types >>

Plus it takes all three types of AA cells. And that is what works for me as a volunteer in a number of emergency services. I can start with a 123A cell in the chamber and if I kill that one and any spares then I can easily switch to the AA batteries carried on our supply trailers. I prefer a larger light with more output, but this will work great as an all around back up and for discreet carry. Preppers may like this light as well due to its versatility.


----------



## SloNicK (Nov 23, 2011)

The lantern wasn't pleasant to me. The small review has written here: http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=7324

I don't have possibility to measure power in lumens, but it seems to me that AA and NiMH power is much less 200 lumen.


----------



## traderdell (Nov 23, 2011)

@SloNicK I would love to read your review is it available in English? Thanks, Gregg


----------



## shane45_1911 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think some of you are missing the beauty of this light...IT USES AA AND CR123 BATTERIES. That is the ONLY reason I want one (the "W" version). 

I am not looking for overwhelming lumens from this light. The fact it can run off of either power source makes it ideal for your bug-out/emergency bag.


----------



## SloNicK (Nov 23, 2011)

traderdell said:


> @SloNicK I would love to read your review is it available in English? Thanks, Gregg



Only through google-translate: http://translate.google.ru/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.fonarevka.ru%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D7324 =)

In the upper part of this site there is a button for automatic translation to any language.


----------



## traderdell (Nov 23, 2011)

SloNicK said:


> Only through google-translate: http://translate.google.ru/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.fonarevka.ru%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D7324 =)
> 
> In the upper part of this site there is a button for automatic translation to any language.



Thanks, I enjoy reading your reviews!


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 23, 2011)

I dont have many different lights but i have narrowed down zebra as my next make of purchase, this sc80 could be the one. its a smart simple design with the brass plug, i like the knurling but i really like the body looks massively thick and strong - moreso than zebras other offerings, i like this as i like to think my lights are bomb proof  any thoughts on this ?


----------



## henry1960 (Nov 23, 2011)

shane45_1911 said:


> I think some of you are missing the beauty of this light...IT USES AA AND CR123 BATTERIES. That is the ONLY reason I want one (the "W" version).
> 
> I am not looking for overwhelming lumens from this light. The fact it can run off of either power source makes it ideal for your bug-out/emergency bag.




DITO....This light is a AA - CR123 light that puts out a remarkable 200-220 lumens.
Witch (in my onion) puts out great runtimes with various options of settings including the low lumen of 0.12.....

So all in all i personally give the SC80 :twothumbs and say if you want more lumens out of a one cell light get the sc600...You will love that light too...


----------



## kreisler (Nov 24, 2011)

here a video with a SC80. very beautiful!


and also pocketable!! not chunky at all.
( am just kiddin )


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 24, 2011)

zs&tas said:


> I dont have many different lights but i have narrowed down zebra as my next make of purchase, this sc80 could be the one. its a smart simple design with the brass plug, i like the knurling but i really like the body looks massively thick and strong - moreso than zebras other offerings, i like this as i like to think my lights are bomb proof  any thoughts on this ?



The body tube is extremely thick especially around the knurling. Holding up a ruler to the end of the tube it looks to be close to 3 mm thick at the thickest point. However, the sides of the head with the threads where top of the body tube screws in is actually quite thin. Maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of 1 mm thick plus the thickness of the threads.

It would've been nice if the interior of the body tube were 1 mm wider. There's more than enough excess material in the tube to accomplish this. With an extra 1 mm, the tube would also be able to accommodate AW 17500 cells when used without the brass plug. However, as-is, the interior of the tube is 1mm too narrow for those cells.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 24, 2011)

kreisler said:


> ...and also pocketable!! not chunky at all.
> ( am just kiddin )



The light isn't huge. It's actually about the same size as a Sunwayman V10r. However, it feels chunky because no matter which battery type you use, there's unused space inside the light. Also, even though the light is considerably wider than an SC51 it appears to use an identical size reflector. The result is that the reflector isn't even making use of all the available width of the light. Combine that with unnecessarily thick body tube sidewalls and you get a light that's nearly twice as heavy as an SC51 with the same output. The overall impression is of a light that is simply bigger than it needs to be.... something we're not used to seeing from Zebralight - a maker known for making amazingly small lights. Unlike other Zebralights, this one won't wow you with its output or size.

What the SC80 does well is the following:
(1) works with CR123, AA and similar sized li-ions. To me being able to use 2 different battery sizes is not needed. However, for some people this is THE reason they will buy this light.
(2) excellent knurling, button and button placement. Feels great in the hand. Extremely secure and the button is very easy to find by feel. For people who are seeking a flashlight to stick in their pocket this light feels much better in the hand than the SC51.
(3) unlike the SC51/31 the SC80 won't turn on by itself in your pocket when you don't use the tailcap lockout.
(4) no PWM (I think)

If Zebralight had stuck in an XM-L instead of the XP-G and upped the max output to 400-500 lumens I don't think people would be complaining. If they did that while reducing the size of the head and body to one optimized for just one body type then I think this light would be a classic.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 24, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> If Zebralight had stuck in an XM-L instead of the XP-G and upped the max output to 400-500 lumens I don't think people would be complaining.


From the spreadsheet on their website we can tell that such models are already being engineered. They're just slow (as is Fenix), given the availability of XML-based flashlights (4Sevens, EagleTac were the first major brands to ..etc.. i think). It's a small tiny company, so maybe projects get done one after the other. Release dates for the planned products are all in 2012 and TBA. Let's see if XML-T6/U2 is still hot in 2012 lol.

500lumens turbo-boost with 1x AA (with step down to 450lumens for typical "High-Mode runtimes" of ~1.0hrs), i dont think this is possible... with 1x AA.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 24, 2011)

kreisler said:


> From the spreadsheet on their website we can tell that such models are already being engineered. They're just slow (as is Fenix), given the availability of XML-based flashlights (4Sevens, EagleTac were the first major brands to ..etc.. i think). It's a small tiny company, so maybe projects get done one after the other. Release dates for the planned products are all in 2012 and TBA. Let's see if XML-T6/U2 is still hot in 2012 lol.
> 
> 500lumens turbo-boost with 1x AA (with step down to 450lumens for typical "High-Mode runtimes" of ~1.0hrs), i dont think this is possible... with 1x AA.



Agreed. I was thinking more of 500 lumens when run with a li-ion battery. 200-300 lumens is about all one should expect from AA.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 24, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Agreed. I was thinking more of 500 lumens when run with a li-ion battery.


The SC80 kinda supports (some) 14500's, as i understand. That's an improvement over the SC51. At the same time, this means that this is lacking in the SC51. That's a big flaw in the SC51. If i pay 79bucks for a little light, it should eat any AA-sized (alkaline, 14500, protected 14500, ..) cell .. similar to the 4Sevens Quark AA-models.

And it should have the latest Cree emitter implemented (similar to Quark "X" AA-models).

Yeah, in 2011, neither the SC51 nor the SC80 are close to perfect products. Both have these major flaws which i cannot overlook; and the flaws are true deal breakers ( i am not a flashaholic and buy anything which is new&brighter&moreefficient  ). Looking forward to improved ZL models for 1x AA and 1x 18650/2x RCR123.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 25, 2011)

I may still be interested in the SC80 IF it can use protected RCR123 cells like the Ultrafire 880mAh cells. 







I got one stuck in my H31 last year I had to glue a pencap to and yank it out and luckily I was able to exctract it safely without ruining the light.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 25, 2011)

kreisler said:


> The SC80 kinda supports (some) 14500's, as i understand. That's an improvement over the SC51. At the same time, this means that this is lacking in the SC51. That's a big flaw in the SC51. If i pay 79bucks for a little light, it should eat any AA-sized (alkaline, 14500, protected 14500, ..) cell .. similar to the 4Sevens Quark AA-models.
> ...



The SC51 actually works fine with 14500s. Zebralight explained that the only reason they didn't officially support 14500s is that the quality of 14500s varies and they didn't want to support light where people put in poor quality cells. The raised circuit board at the end of the battery compartment can cause an issue for 14500s without a raised button on the end. However, this can almost always be fixed simply by ejecting the battery, rotating it a little and then sticking it back in.

The SC80 doesn't have this issue with 14500s. No battery rotation is needed.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 25, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I may still be interested in the SC80 IF it can use protected RCR123 cells like the Ultrafire 880mAh cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure about that particular brand of 16340. However, my AW protected 16340s fit perfectly.

Note that even if for some reason your battery did become stuck you wouldn't need to resort to gluing things to the end of the battery to try to get it out. The SC80's battery tube can be removed from the head, so all you'd have to do is unscrew the battery tube from the head and take off the tailcap. Then push the stuck cell out of the tube with your fingers.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 25, 2011)

that's true. Still would be good to know for sure. Someone said the walls were thicker but I wonder if the interior daimeter is larger by a bit than the SC31 or H31 inner tube? Anyone have both which can measure with calipers? Thanks.



Fireclaw18 said:


> Not sure about that particular brand of 16340. However, my AW protected 16340s fit perfectly.
> 
> Note that even if for some reason your battery did become stuck you wouldn't need to resort to gluing things to the end of the battery to try to get it out. The SC80's battery tube can be removed from the head, so all you'd have to do is unscrew the battery tube from the head and take off the tailcap. Then push the stuck cell out of the tube with your fingers.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 25, 2011)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The SC51 actually works fine with 14500s.


I am wondering if this subject was discussed in detail in the SC51 threads other than the selfbuilt review thread. Which users have tested positive which exact 14500's (exact cell model by manufacturer XYZ), etc.

selfbuilt did some testing with 14500's and i will need to re-read his measurement graphs.


----------



## GreySave (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine arrived today and I am pleasantly surprised and pleased with it. No it isn't the latest greatest emitter with the most output, but what is does it does well at least as far as my needs are concerned. Nice wide hotspot with a lot of spill, decent tint, multiple single cell power sources, and plenty of flexibility in the output and run time selections. Again, to me it is a decent primary like but more importanly a great back up and survival / prepper type of light. There is no perfect light that will appeal to everyone. I looked at the SC600 and turned away because its high output requires 18650 power. No flexibility there. I find that lights that take both a 18650 or two 123A cells to be within my sweet spot. Others like the 700+ lumens that only the 28650 can deliver. To each his own. No harm and no foul. Zebralight is following a good marketing scheme and providing lights that fill a variety of needs and desires for output, power sources, tints, etc.....Something for everyone!


----------



## kreisler (Nov 25, 2011)

GreySave said:


> No flexibility there. I find that lights that take both a 18650 or two 123A cells to be within my sweet spot.


ZL has done it with the SC51 -> SC80 (14500 or RCR123), so it will for the SC600 -> SC??? (18650 or 2x RCR123)

or maybe it will not.

...


----------



## wrencher (Nov 25, 2011)

The main reason I got this light is the battery flexibility. Any type of AA and 
cr123s. And it does it well. 

wrencher


----------



## TyJo (Nov 25, 2011)

Anyone asked about the warm version recently. It should be pre-order any day now...


----------



## SloNicK (Nov 26, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I may still be interested in the SC80 IF it can use protected RCR123 cells like the Ultrafire 880mAh cells.
> I got one stuck in my H31 last year I had to glue a pencap to and yank it out and luckily I was able to exctract it safely without ruining the light.



I have such batteries. Their length is about 36 mm and they are not placed along the length of SC80. The lid does not close the torch and it does not work.
However, the internal diameter of the torch exactly 17 mm, and this will be no problems.

You can read my short review here: http://translate.google.ru/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.fonarevka.ru%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D7324


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for your review. Not sure if it is a language barrier, but I still do not know if a ultrafire RCR123 will fit or not?


----------



## SloNicK (Nov 27, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Thanks for your review. Not sure if it is a language barrier, but I still do not know if a ultrafire RCR123 will fit or not?



You are talking about 16340 or RCR123?
I have this battery, as in your photo - UltraFire 16340. It is too long, the lid does not close the torch, the torch does not work with this battery.

There is one caveat - the batteries ordered on the one page of Dealextreme, example, may be different sizes.


----------



## DanM (Nov 27, 2011)

An AW IMR16340 550 mah, works just fine in the SC80


----------



## landromus (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



B0wz3r said:


> I'll wait for the neutral version, but I'm planning on buying two.
> 
> I think I'll buy some IMR 14500's to use with it though, because IIRC they're within the voltage spec of the light.



Can someone help me out with the lingo - IMR14500????? Is IMR a brand?

thnks


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*



landromus said:


> Can someone help me out with the lingo - IMR14500????? Is IMR a brand?
> 
> thnks



Read this thread for chemistry definitions.

Welcome to CPF! check out the stickies at the top of the batteries forum.


----------



## landromus (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: ZEBRA SC80*

Thanks Moldy


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 28, 2011)

nakahoshi said:


> tony613 ,
> 
> Sorry I must have missed your post!
> 
> ...



Looks like they make another great light. Thanks for the impressions.


----------



## noctralucent (Dec 12, 2011)

Well.. here is what ive found out about my SC80. First I love the ui best ive ever found. Very bright Very nice beam. If feels bigger and heaver than my D.11 however the feel in hand is quite good. I started the sc80 is EDC rotation because of the new awesome recessed button I felt accidental activation was impossible. So here is where this goes bad. Walking around my house in some sweat pants the light was in the front pocket. I look down and boom it was on I was sure I did not hit the button so I just thought I just did not turn it off after its last use so i tried to forget about it however over the next 1 hour it turned on no less than 5 times while I was just walking around the house and Ive figured out how. After sometime trying to recreate the problem it seems to be any small static discharge turns it on. This sucks because I thought it would be my edc but I cant trust it to not come on with out a button push witch is out of the question.:thumbsdow I could loosen the tail cap but if I wanted to do that I would just gotten the cheaper sc31 and not have paid for the new recessed harder to push button. Just my 0.2 Cents


----------



## kreisler (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks for the invaluable input (it's your first posting!!). this is some important and decisive tiny piece of info and suffices as deal breaker to some. i would call myself a "prospective ZL customer" so i am eager to see better designed (incl. esthetic visuals) products coming from them. The SC80 "supports" Li-Ion's, i.e. LiIons dont fry the board or the LED, but then again ZL states: "_Unprotected 14500s or 16340s may be used but the performance/runtimes/functions are unknown. Protected 14500s or 16340s may not fit._", in other words:

1. Protected 14500's may not fit (so their special size isnt really supported by the original SC80 design!, similar to the original SC600 design),
2. the SC80 has not been optimized for 14500's
3. the SC80 has not been tested with 14500's (otherwise ZL would have published runtime and lumens data)

So i would not call the SC80 a mature product. Maybe they improve the hardware in few hardware revision rounds. And also plant the XML NeutralWhite LED.

Then there'd still be the problem with the static discharge problem, the bulkiness, the looks, ..and so on. Oh well *sigh*


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 13, 2011)

noctralucent said:


> Well.. here is what ive found out about my SC80. First I love the ui best ive ever found. Very bright Very nice beam. If feels bigger and heaver than my D.11 however the feel in hand is quite good. I started the sc80 is EDC rotation because of the new awesome recessed button I felt accidental activation was impossible. So here is where this goes bad. Walking around my house in some sweat pants the light was in the front pocket. I look down and boom it was on I was sure I did not hit the button so I just thought I just did not turn it off after its last use so i tried to forget about it however over the next 1 hour it turned on no less than 5 times while I was just walking around the house and Ive figured out how. After sometime trying to recreate the problem it seems to be any small static discharge turns it on. This sucks because I thought it would be my edc but I cant trust it to not come on with out a button push witch is out of the question.:thumbsdow I could loosen the tail cap but if I wanted to do that I would just gotten the cheaper sc31 and not have paid for the new recessed harder to push button. Just my 0.2 Cents



Sounds like you have a defective switch, and need to return the light. Something similar happened with the SC600. The switch on some of the early models had a flaw causing them to turn on by just lightly rubbing the switch. Zebralight fixed the problem in that light, but it looks like it has appeared again in your light....maybe others too. That's not good. Zebralight makes some of my favorite lights, but it is discouraging when things like this happens. Growing pains for the company I guess. Fortunately they make things right, and I'm sure they will fix yours as well.


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 13, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> I may still be interested in the SC80 IF it can use protected RCR123 cells like the Ultrafire 880mAh cells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This particular battery is quite a bit bigger than an AW brand battery, it works well in my Quark mini 123 though, the bigger size helps prevent mode skipping.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 13, 2011)

noctralucent said:


> Well.. here is what ive found out about my SC80. First I love the ui best ive ever found. Very bright Very nice beam. If feels bigger and heaver than my D.11 however the feel in hand is quite good. I started the sc80 is EDC rotation because of the new awesome recessed button I felt accidental activation was impossible. So here is where this goes bad. Walking around my house in some sweat pants the light was in the front pocket. I look down and boom it was on I was sure I did not hit the button so I just thought I just did not turn it off after its last use so i tried to forget about it however over the next 1 hour it turned on no less than 5 times while I was just walking around the house and Ive figured out how. After sometime trying to recreate the problem it seems to be any small static discharge turns it on. This sucks because I thought it would be my edc but I cant trust it to not come on with out a button push witch is out of the question.:thumbsdow I could loosen the tail cap but if I wanted to do that I would just gotten the cheaper sc31 and not have paid for the new recessed harder to push button. Just my 0.2 Cents



Sounds like your SC80 has a defective switch. This happened with a lot of the early Zebralight SC600s. The defect was such that sometimes even just lightly touching or brushing the switch button (without clicking the button) would cause the light to turn on. I returned the light to Zebralight for warranty service. They repaired the defect and my SC600 no longer has this issue. Since the 2 lights use the same switch, it looks like you just got a bad one. I recommend contacting ZL and returning the light for service.

My SC80 never had any switch issues and has never turned on in my pocket. I recently got a Sunwayman V10R XML. Despite the V10R's noticeably greater brightness, I'm actually leaning towards the SC80 as my EDC. The SC80 feels immensely more secure in the hand. Its knurling is just right. And when you reach into your pocket to grab the light your thumb will naturally come down on the button. Unlike the V10R which feels very slippery and much be flipped around in the hand to change the brightness after turning it on.

The knurling is also nice because it feels like the SC80 would be less likely to accidentally fall out of a pocket than the V10R.

The SC80 isn't the brightest or smallest EDC, but it does seem like one of the best. I'm running mine on AW 14500s. I removed the brass lug from inside in order to save a bit of weight as I don't need the ability to run CR123 sized cells.


----------



## Surnia (Dec 13, 2011)

kreisler said:


> thanks for the invaluable input (it's your first posting!!). this is some important and decisive tiny piece of info and suffices as deal breaker to some. i would call myself a "prospective ZL customer" so i am eager to see better designed (incl. esthetic visuals) products coming from them. The SC80 "supports" Li-Ion's, i.e. LiIons dont fry the board or the LED, but then again ZL states: "_Unprotected 14500s or 16340s may be used but the performance/runtimes/functions are unknown. Protected 14500s or 16340s may not fit._", in other words:
> 
> 1. Protected 14500's may not fit (so their special size isnt really supported by the original SC80 design!, similar to the original SC600 design),
> 2. the SC80 has not been optimized for 14500's
> ...


The reason why they chose not to is mentioned in the other SC51 and Zebralight threads. Its not officially supported because the market that uses the Li-ion cells is small (and restricted to hobbyists), and they believe there to be QC issues among the various Li-Ion cell manufacturers (namely the XXXFire brands). Its a "mature" product in the sense that its been fully optimized for about 90% of the market's usages of Alkaline and rechargeable NiMH. The added step of putting supported 3.7V capabilities means more circuit work is needed to optimize across ANOTHER voltage, which most light manufacturers skip anyway; most lights that are Li-Ion and Alkaline capable tend to run direct drive with the Li-Ion cells so those products aren't really "mature" either.

Testing with the 14500 cell has been done on the SC51 (and mentioned in the respective thread), and people have said that its light output is approximately the same as they are with NiMH, while runtime has actually suffered in comparison for the low modes. 

I will agree with the looks; either give me a lanyard attachment, or a solid screw mounted clip. All my lights personally MUST have some form of tethering... I refuse to have anything in my pockets untethered (almost got my D10 Tribute pickpocketed once at a Night Market event with friends, I found it dangling from its tether to my belt). Its the last thing that's keeping me away from Zebralights... otherwise I would be all over them (my main power source is Eneloop afterall...)


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree. My SC51c is one of my favorite EDC's because I can attach it to a P7 Suspension clip using a split ring through the screw attached clip. This has saved it from getting lost more than once. I used the O-ring glued around the button mod and tested it to ensure there was no artificial activation. Once I had confidence in no accidental button activation I ordered a second one.

Back on track I like the looks of the SC80 and love its 'duel-fuel capability' but wish it had a lanyard hole. I recall that a lanyard hole was added to the SC600 after requests were made. I hate clips that are not screwed to the light. If the SC80 had a lanyard hole I would simply attach it to a P7 suspension clip and job done. I would also wait for a 'w' and preferably 'c' version. Are you reading Zebralight...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 13, 2011)

Weird, as I'm pretty sure a 16340 *is *the same thing as an RCR123. The 16340 references the dimensions of the battery size, where the CR123 is the general shape/name. RCR is just a rechargeable version of the CR123. As far as I know there is no such thing as an RCR123 having a different length than any or all 16340s, considering the RCR123s also go by 17340s which just means 1mm thicker diameter because of it being a protected cell, since the wrapper has to cover wires and a small capacitor while also maybe having a thicker wrapper as well. 16340s, 17340s and CR123/RCR123s all should be the same length of 34.5mm



SloNicK said:


> You are talking about 16340 or RCR123?
> I have this battery, as in your photo - UltraFire 16340. It is too long, the lid does not close the torch, the torch does not work with this battery.
> 
> There is one caveat - the batteries ordered on the one page of Dealextreme, example, may be different sizes.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Dec 13, 2011)

CR123 3.0v= 16mm diameter x *34.5mm length*
16340 3.6v= 16mm diameter x *34.5mm length*
17340 3.6v= 17mm diameter x *34.5mm length*

RCR123 3.6v= 16/17mm diameter x *34.5mm length*
LiFEPO4 3.0v= 16mm diameter x *34.5mm length*


Beacon of Light said:


> Weird, as I'm pretty sure a 16340 *is *the same thing as an RCR123. The 16340 references the dimensions of the battery size, where the CR123 is the general shape/name. RCR is just a rechargeable version of the CR123. As far as I know there is no such thing as an RCR123 having a different length than any or all 16340s, considering the RCR123s also go by 17340s which just means 1mm thicker diameter because of it being a protected cell, since the wrapper has to cover wires and a small capacitor while also maybe having a thicker wrapper as well. 16340s, 17340s and CR123/RCR123s all should be the same length of 34.5mm


----------



## LightWalker (Dec 14, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> Weird, as I'm pretty sure a 16340 *is *the same thing as an RCR123. The 16340 references the dimensions of the battery size, where the CR123 is the general shape/name. RCR is just a rechargeable version of the CR123. As far as I know there is no such thing as an RCR123 having a different length than any or all 16340s, considering the RCR123s also go by 17340s which just means 1mm thicker diameter because of it being a protected cell, since the wrapper has to cover wires and a small capacitor while also maybe having a thicker wrapper as well. 16340s, 17340s and CR123/RCR123s all should be the same length of 34.5mm



I can not use the grey Ultafire batteries in pairs in any of my 2x123 lights because they are too long, AW's fit fine.
Lights are Quark 2x123, Fenix P3D, and TK10.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 14, 2011)

LightWalker said:


> I can not use the grey Ultafire batteries in pairs in any of my 2x123 lights because they are too long, AW's fit fine.
> Lights are Quark 2x123, Fenix PD3, and TK10.


That is because all the Chinese made XXXfire brand batteries does not adhere to specs and are usually unreliable. It is not an indication that RCR is any different to 16340.


----------



## nanucq (Dec 27, 2011)

After the Wow effect of my brand new SC600 and the first experience with the amazing Zebralight UI, i 've just ordered a SC80 (and AW 16340) to become my bed light 
My "old" M10A was given to my son.
Comments and photos in a few days.


----------



## TyJo (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like the warms are on backorder:
On the bottom of the page it says SC clip with screws for SC80 and SC600???? Does this mean they are going back to a screw design clip?
EDIT: Looks like they removed the "with screws" from the description.


----------



## excfenix (Jan 19, 2012)

I was gonna pull the trigger on the SC80w but noticed it was XP-G. Why didn't they use XM-L? I need something like this to replace my Xeno E03, but XM-L!


----------



## Brasso (Jan 19, 2012)

I would prefer it to be xpg. More throw.


----------



## Harry999 (Jan 20, 2012)

To my surprise they have an SC80c model available. I'm a sucker for the Zebralight 'c' models. I may be getting two of these rather than the SC80w once they are available again.


----------



## pinetree89 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey question to all you SC80 owners:

How does the reversible brass filler piece work? It appears that the negative terminal of the light is in the head? And the body of the light is all positive, including the brass filler piece? It's hard to tell by the pictures.

How does this thing make the circuit with the battery? What's the path?


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 27, 2012)

Anyone get the SC80c yet? I'm VERY tempted to get one despite the balance on my CC right now...  I got two of the regular Quark high CRI 123's and an AA and AA^2 body to Lego with them, and while I love the beam they have, the form factor and the UI of the Quarks is still inferior IMO to what ZL has. I also am still partial to a more neutral tint as well, and I like the slightly better efficiency of the SC80c compared to the SC51c, and the 'dual fuel' option as well. So any impressions you guys have about this one would be much appreciated.


----------



## Brasso (Jan 27, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notice on my sc80c, so hopefully I can post something in a few days.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Brasso; I'll look forward to anything you can share.


----------



## GForGeep (Jan 27, 2012)

Since I got my SC80 a month or two ago, it hasn't left my pocket. It's kinda big in my pocket when I'm in bed so it's under my pillow at night. The tiny isn't as cool as my jetbeam RRT0 or PC10. The runtime on eneloops is pretty good and the fact that it's putting out 200 lumens is great. But normally I use 14500 (220lm/2+hours) cuz I really like the runtime on high. The second high (90lm) is bright enough for anything you would need to do, I just using the highest setting as much as possible during the daytime. At night the two low settings are more than enough to show you the way without ruining your night vision. I want to get a SC51 or H51 now to see how they compare. I'm sure I'll love it. The UI is my favorite of any light I've ever used. I'd buy another one if I could get it in black.


----------



## Brasso (Jan 30, 2012)

Well both my SC80's came in today. High CRI and Cool tints. I tried to take a photo the tints, but my cellphone just doesn't capture the way they look so I gave up. I did include a comparison shot with the SC600 which is something I had been wondering about so hopefully it will help someone else. The light is a little large in diameter sharing the same width as the body of the SC600, but lengthwise it's still fairly compact for a AA light. I suppose it would be average for a 123 light. If you've seen the tints on the SC51 series then you know what these will look like. They are identical. I haven't had a chance to carry them yet to see if there are any switching issues, but I don't think that will be a problem at all. Hope that helps some.

Rob


----------



## Brasso (Jan 30, 2012)

Double Tap. 

This software is acting really weird lately.


----------



## Websniper (Jan 30, 2012)

I got my SC80c today as well! I was kind of surprised as the ZL sight said Backorder when I placed my order for it and my first H501w. As cool as the Sc80 is, I gotta say I'm totally stoked with the H501!

I posted up a few pics in a new thread in LED flashlights...


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I do want an HCRI light that's closer to neutral, despite that I really like my Quarks and the Lumens Factory P60 I got recently. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger just yet until I can get more specific info about the SC80. (And I certainly don't have a shortage of EDC lights right now either!)


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 31, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I do want an HCRI light that's closer to neutral, despite that I really like my Quarks and the Lumens Factory P60 I got recently. I'm hesitant to pull the trigger just yet until I can get more specific info about the SC80. (And I certainly don't have a shortage of EDC lights right now either!)


I quite like the SC51c since it is quite close to neutral white. Not really near cool white but cooler than most high CRI. The SC80c should share the same tint as the SC51c. Anything more neutral you'd have to settle for a McGizmo which is amongst all high CRI lights, my personal favorite.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jan 31, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I quite like the SC51c since it is quite close to neutral white. Not really near cool white but cooler than most high CRI. The SC80c should share the same tint as the SC51c. Anything more neutral you'd have to settle for a McGizmo which is amongst all high CRI lights, my personal favorite.



Hi PJ... thanks for the info. I've been mulling a 51c as well, but I like the form factor of the 80c better, and the 'dual fuel' option as well. For me it'd be more versatile as a BOB/camping light, and work better with something like a two-fish bike block for the handlebars of my bicycle. I like the idea I could use a 14500 in it too if needs be.

I've read several reports here that the SC80 seems to spontaneously turn on if exposed to a static charge. For some reason I seem to be producing a lot more of those in the last several months, so it's something I'm concerned about. Can anyone confirm that this happens or not?


----------



## Brasso (Jan 31, 2012)

If you haven't seen the Nichia Rebel, it's tint is very cool for a high CRI. Zebralight says it's in the 4000 range, but it looks cooler than that to me.


----------



## nanucq (Jan 31, 2012)

> I've read several reports here that the SC80 seems to spontaneously turn on if exposed to a static charge. For some reason I seem to be producing a lot more of those in the last several months, so it's something I'm concerned about. Can anyone confirm that this happens or not?



Never had this problem and i was not able to reproduce it on SC80. But this potential issue was described with the first batch of SC600, defective switch.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Jan 31, 2012)

FYI - SC80W's show back in stock at ZL.


----------



## henry1960 (Jan 31, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> FYI - SC80W's show back in stock at ZL.



Just receieved mine back from zebralight had a switch promblem and missed it for a while but working fine now....


----------



## Danielight (Feb 8, 2012)

Lightjunction.com is offering the SC80 for $84.99,which seems a little high, but they do offer a CPF discount. Anybody know what the discount code is and what percentage off their price it would be? Do they offer the same discount on all the lights they offer?


----------



## GForGeep (Feb 8, 2012)

henry1960 said:


> Just receieved mine back from zebralight had a switch promblem and missed it for a while but working fine now....



What was wrong with your switch? Mine keeps flashing after I turn it off and won't go into the secondary modes.


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 8, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> What was wrong with your switch? Mine keeps flashing after I turn it off and won't go into the secondary modes.




What mine would do is some times and some times only...would put on low and it would skip to high or hold switch in to go through all modes and it would not. But zebra light fixed all that and everythiing is working normal now....So Far


----------



## GForGeep (Feb 8, 2012)

henry1960 said:


> What mine would do is some times and some times only...would put on low and it would skip to high or hold switch in to go through all modes and it would not. But zebra light fixed all that and everythiing is working normal now....So Far



How long did it take to get it back after you sent it?


----------



## Fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

Danielight said:


> Lightjunction.com is offering the SC80 for $84.99,which seems a little high, but they do offer a CPF discount. Anybody know what the discount code is and what percentage off their price it would be? Do they offer the same discount on all the lights they offer?



http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?181841-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers


----------



## Danielight (Feb 9, 2012)

Fitz said:


> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?181841-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers


THank you for the link, Fitz. I found out that I have to sign up for the CPF Marketplace as a separate forum, which I did last night. Once there, I actually found a link to Lightjunction with the info I requested. (Now I just have to wait until the moderators give me the "green light" for permission to make posts in the forum.)


----------



## Fitz (Feb 9, 2012)

Danielight said:


> THank you for the link, Fitz. I found out that I have to sign up for the CPF Marketplace as a separate forum, which I did last night. Once there, I actually found a link to Lightjunction with the info I requested. (Now I just have to wait until the moderators give me the "green light" for permission to make posts in the forum.)



You're welcome, lots of perks for being a member, always good to support our CPF sponsoring vendors!


----------



## henry1960 (Feb 9, 2012)

GForGeep said:


> How long did it take to get it back after you sent it?




It took a while i would say eight to nine weeks...but i think they had a big back order thats why..plus they had a few promblems and been very busy..i was kinda iretated but its fixed.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 2 SC80's. A "c" and a regular cool tint model and they both work just fine.


----------



## Danielight (Feb 11, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I have 2 SC80's. A "c" and a regular cool tint model and they both work just fine.


Brasso, how do you like the pocket clip on the SC80? I'm kinda torn right now between this light and the SC51. I like the features of the SC80, especially the cr123/AA battery options, but do like the pocket clip on the SC51. I would probably lean toward the SC80 if the clip is secure. (BTW, is the switch on your SC80 OK? Some people have remarked that there was a problem with the light turning itself on due to static discharge while in the pocket.)


----------



## Brasso (Feb 11, 2012)

The switches on my lights works just fine. No problems with static, etc. The only thing I prefer about the SC51 is the size. Other than that I prefer the SC80 all around. I can carry it in my pocket and not worry about it coming on or having to twist the tail cap. I was skeptical about the clip when I saw pictures of it, but rest assured it is quite a bit more substantial than it looks. You shouldn't have any problems.

I've been using the SC51 as an around the house at night light. Just 2 nights ago I was sitting here at the computer and felt my leg burning. It was hot. Too hot to even hold. So yeah, SC80 all the way.


----------



## burntoshine (Feb 11, 2012)

is there any concern about the brass piece rubbing on the inside of the battery tube and creating a short? i had seen this mentioned before, but never knew if this was a significant issue or not. it's one reason that i was hesitant about getting one. another reason being that i just bought 3 other zebralights and ordered an HDS; and i keep thinking i should stop buying lights for a while. this light really interests me though. i use a SC50w at work and this would be a good replacement. i always lock out my light and it would be nice to not have to do that with the more recessed button on the SC80w.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a question for those that have the SC80. The listed lowest voltage is .7 my question is if I use a CR123 primary will it drain it to .7 volts ? Most CR123 based lights stop powering their respective light at about 1.5 volts. Someone which has a voltmeter and some used CR123 please measure it for me and let me know. Appreciated.


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 13, 2012)

burntoshine said:


> is there any concern about the brass piece rubbing on the inside of the battery tube and creating a short?



Yes, it is a concern - but only if you plan on changing batteries A LOT - and having this plug slide around. The solution is to put some heat shrink around the plug. Or remove the plug completely if you are planning on using AA's only. (Might need to wrap the AA's with some paper or make some cardboard shims, to stop the rattle.)


----------



## Danielight (Feb 13, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> Yes, it is a concern - but only if you plan on changing batteries A LOT - and having this plug slide around. The solution is to put some heat shrink around the plug. Or remove the plug completely if you are planning on using AA's only. (Might need to wrap the AA's with some paper or make some cardboard shims, to stop the rattle.)


Any other SC80 owners had a problem with this? For example, if you had to change the cr123 every two months, would that be considered "A LOT"?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 13, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> Yes, it is a concern - but only if you plan on changing batteries A LOT - and having this plug slide around. The solution is to put some heat shrink around the plug. Or remove the plug completely if you are planning on using AA's only. (Might need to wrap the AA's with some paper or make some cardboard shims, to stop the rattle.)



I use mine with AW 14500 batteries. I took out the brass plug to make the light weigh less. The spring is strong enough that there's no battery rattle of any kind.

I tried sticking in an AW 17500 battery, but the light was just a tiny bit too narrow. Without the AW sticker it might fight. My guess is a Panasonic 17500 without protection might barely fit.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 13, 2012)

Danielight said:


> Any other SC80 owners had a problem with this? For example, if you had to change the cr123 every two months, would that be considered "A LOT"?



The only way it's going to wear heavily is if you are constantly opening up the front of the light and reversing the plug each time. So you'd have to constantly be swapping battery size from AA to CR123. If you're just opening up the light to pull out an old CR123 for a new one, that won't cause it to wear since you would open the back of the light and the brass plug wouldn't be moved.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brasso said:


> The switches on my lights works just fine. No problems with static, etc. The only thing I prefer about the SC51 is the size. Other than that I prefer the SC80 all around. I can carry it in my pocket and not worry about it coming on or having to twist the tail cap. I was skeptical about the clip when I saw pictures of it, but rest assured it is quite a bit more substantial than it looks. You shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> I've been using the SC51 as an around the house at night light. Just 2 nights ago I was sitting here at the computer and felt my leg burning. It was hot. Too hot to even hold. So yeah, SC80 all the way.



This.

I also dislike the size of the SC80. It's so fat and heavy compared to the SC51. I wish they'd make a light like the SC80, but working only with AA / 14500 and as narrow as an SC51.


----------



## Danielight (Feb 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> The only way it's going to wear heavily is if you are constantly opening up the front of the light and reversing the plug each time. So you'd have to constantly be swapping battery size from AA to CR123. If you're just opening up the light to pull out an old CR123 for a new one, that won't cause it to wear since you would open the back of the light and the brass plug wouldn't be moved.


Thanks, Fireclaw ... that makes sense. Not sure which type of battery I would use more, but I think the cr123 would produce more lumens, so I'd probably use them, and switch to AAs only if I had to.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Need some help explanation with the levels. I was using the SC80 today and is now stuck on High with only one level. If I do the 7 click thing then all I get is strobe so what I get in the end is High/Strobe but how do I get to the other High levels ? I tried like 10 times it wont do it. The Zebra site may need a youtube video. They need to have better instructions. Right now I have a light that does not work correctly. The two low levels and two mid levels work but the high level is only one level and after 7 fast double clicks all I get is strobe. Need help here please.


----------



## treek13 (Feb 26, 2012)

With your light on High, you do six double-clicks (12 clicks total) to get to programming mode. Then, you keep double-clicking to advance through the other sub-levels. When you get to the one you want, simply click the light off to keep it.

See the video made by samgab in this post. Almost forgot to mention, the relevant part for you starts around the 2:45 mark.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brasso (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, you probably inadvertently set both high modes to high.


----------



## tony613 (Feb 26, 2012)

marinemaster said:


> Need some help explanation with the levels. I was using the SC80 today and is now stuck on High with only one level. If I do the 7 click thing then all I get is strobe so what I get in the end is High/Strobe but how do I get to the other High levels ? I tried like 10 times it wont do it. The Zebra site may need a youtube video. They need to have better instructions. Right now I have a light that does not work correctly. The two low levels and two mid levels work but the high level is only one level and after 7 fast double clicks all I get is strobe. Need help here please.



One thing that may help you is to know that you do not need to "double-click" as fast as humanly possible. You can actually use a reasonable click pace and still manage to configure the light. When I first got a Zebralight I was clicking madly and I seemed to confuse the light, and myself. Once I slowed down all was much better. Experiment and let us know how you make out.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys is working but ONLY after I changed to a different battery. So with the original battery what it was doing after 7 clicks I had only 1 high level no strobe at all. Just 1 High level. I tried that like 10 times still only 1 High level. Only after changing the battery it started working with the 2 levels of the High mode. Then I put back the original battery and only 1 High level. I measured the battery that gives only 1 High level and it was 1.28 volts, then I measured the battery that has 2 High levels and it was 1.49 volts. So I guess when the battery is low you only get one high level. Thanks very much again.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 27, 2012)

1 AA has it's limitations, the 200 lumen high will be very short lived.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 27, 2012)

I do not like any or my lights running more than 80 lumens. On the High two levels I used the lowest one. I am not sure with the battery I am using now what level is running since is only one High level. I am wondering if it default to the highest level


----------



## shane45_1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> 1 AA has it's limitations, the 200 lumen high will be very short lived.



Its runtime on AA is not that much shorter than a CR123.

ZL indicates:
CR123 220lm 1.2 hrs.
AA 200lm 0.9 hrs.


----------



## LightWalker (Feb 28, 2012)

shane45_1911 said:


> It's runtime on AA is not that much shorter than a CR123.
> 
> ZL indicates:
> CR123 220lm 1.2 hrs.
> AA 200lm 0.9 hrs.



I stand corrected, the runtime on max is very impressive and after looking at Selfbuilt's runtime graphs for the SC51, I have no doubts.


----------



## aau007 (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the SC80 idea with the internal battery adapter for 123 and aa battery. However, the 220 lm seems to be a little behind when other brands are pushing 500 lm and up with rcr123a battery.

So, how about an updated SC80 model with the following features:
1. Same internal adapter to use 123a and aa batteries.
2. Pushing upward of 500 lm or more with rcr123a battery.
3. Same 200 lm or more using aa battery.
4. Same side switch UI as current with a moonlight mode of no more than 0.5 lm.
5. Not sure if possible but an optional forward clicky tail switch just for instant access to max brightness and strobe.
Yes? No? Thoughts?


----------



## Brasso (Feb 28, 2012)

I like it the way it is. If you put an xml in there it would be all flood and no throw. If you got it bright enough to throw the runtime would be horrible. And it's made to run on nimh AA's primarily. To put a tail switch on it would make it the same size as other lights and would ruin it's main feature, it's small size. 220 lumens is plenty for a pocket light. The HDS is only 200 lumens and people are paying $200 for them....gladly. There are a lot of small, high output, xml lights out there already.


----------



## B0wz3r (Feb 28, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I like it the way it is. If you put an xml in there it would be all flood and no throw. If you got it bright enough to throw the runtime would be horrible. And it's made to run on nimh AA's primarily. To put a tail switch on it would make it the same size as other lights and would ruin it's main feature, it's small size. 220 lumens is plenty for a pocket light. The HDS is only 200 lumens and people are paying $200 for them....gladly. There are a lot of small, high output, xml lights out there already.



+1. I'd much rather have 50 lumens for 4 hours than 500 lumens for 4 minutes.

I wouldn't mind having a light like an SC80 with an XML though; I prefer floody pocket lights.


----------



## nanucq (Feb 28, 2012)

+2, if i need 500 lm, i'll choose a 18650 (or multiple AA), runtime matters.


----------



## dstat (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Here are some comparison shots between the three led models. The left is the sc80 (cree xp-g cool white), middle is sc80w (cree xp-g neutral white), and right is sc80c (philips luxeon rebel)


























Below are some head-on shots. First is sc80c (philips luxeon rebel), middle is sc80w (cree xp-g neutral white), and third is sc80 (cree xp-g cool white).

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## TyJo (Mar 2, 2012)

dstat, thanks for the great post. This is the next light on my list and I am leaning towards the SC80w. Do you have any real world usage experience or preference between any of the models?


----------



## dstat (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi TyJo,

I really like these lights - I specifically bought them because they can take c123 or aa without any additional parts/extenders etc. They are going to be my "in case of emergency" lights for my cars and home. They are small and compact, pretty much the size of my mcgizmo sundrop. They do produce a bit of heat if kept on high for too long, but it is not something I am worried about for my usage. I think the sc80w is a good choice - it is my favorite of the three, and a good balance in terms of warmness/brightness. The Sc80 is a little cool for my tastes, and the sc80c feels a bit less bright compared to the others.

User interface is fine, I prefer clicky tail caps but these work pretty well. It is a little difficult to access the strobe/3rd "high" setting, but I don't see myself needing to use that feature very often. I do really like the flat end that lets it stand on its tailcap. I also like the super-low brightness setting around 0.1 lumens with a stated runtime of 29 days (good for dark-adapted vision in up close work).

The pics i posted btw were all running surefire 123a's. I also tested them all with energizer lithium aa's and with no problems.


----------



## TyJo (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info. If I have the funds I will get the SC80w, I love my SC600w.


----------



## burntoshine (Mar 8, 2012)

Did anyone else have any issues with their o-rings fitting properly? Mine do not make a seal on either head or tail. Unacceptable.

I am very fond of the SC600w and the H600w, although the anodizing seems to get lighter with each purchase. I can see the o-ring a bit on my H600w, but it's just barely tolerable; that headlight rocks for night bike rides, btw. But the SC80w that I got has significant gaps when the light is together (head & tail tightened all the way).


----------



## peterharvey73 (Mar 9, 2012)

aau007 said:


> I like the SC80 idea with the internal battery adapter for 123 and aa battery. However, the 220 lm seems to be a little behind when other brands are pushing 500 lm and up with rcr123a battery.
> 
> So, how about an updated SC80 model with the following features:
> 1. Same internal adapter to use 123a and aa batteries.
> ...





Brasso said:


> I like it the way it is. If you put an xml in there it would be all flood and no throw. If you got it bright enough to throw the runtime would be horrible. And it's made to run on nimh AA's primarily. To put a tail switch on it would make it the same size as other lights and would ruin it's main feature, it's small size. 220 lumens is plenty for a pocket light. The HDS is only 200 lumens and people are paying $200 for them....gladly. There are a lot of small, high output, xml lights out there already.





B0wz3r said:


> +1. I'd much rather have 50 lumens for 4 hours than 500 lumens for 4 minutes.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a light like an SC80 with an XML though; I prefer floody pocket lights.




Both XP-G and XM-L versions would be good in different ways; both have their pros and cons - neither versions are perfect.
Rather than just having an XP-G version only, or selling just an XM-L version only, why don't we suggest that Zebralight have both versions - to suit different uses and different tastes.
Just like Toyota gives us the choice of a manual gearbox, or an automatic gearbox; they don't just force us to use manual, or auto only.
Even Zebralight themselves presently offer a choice of cool, or warm tints, rather than just forcing everyone to use cool, or forcing everyone to use warm tints.
I think both versions of emitters should be available for sale, alongside each other.
Even the 4Sevens and the V10R comes with a choice XP-G and XM-L emitters.

For aau0007, likewise, we could make multiple models with small variations in user interface too including side switches, tail end switches, and even magnetic rings.
But like Brasso says, the main thing to remember with tail end switches, is it will add up to 10mm to the overall length; unless we use CR123 size only, and delete the AA size adaptor.
Likewise, we could even have a magnetic ring; the main thing to remember is that it too may add to the overall length, while giving infinite brightness capability, but low lumen runtimes will be diminished.
Each model variation has it's pros and cons; none are perfect.
It's just like the new iPad HD being available in: 16 GB, 32GB, or 64GB; then there's the same three models available in your choice of Wi-Fi only, or Wi-Fi + 4G; then there's black or white colour etc.

Thus, it doesn't hurt to expand the number of minor model variations available, to suit different uses and different tastes.
As long as we don't have too many model variations, which would prove to be very costly for the manufacturer.
We must get our balance right - not too little, not too much.


1) Btw, does anyone know the size of the SC80's hot spot, compared to the size of the SC600's hotspot? [I have the SC600 only].
2) Also, how bright is the SC80's spill compared to the brightness of the SC600's spill??
3) Finally, now does the SC80's hotspot brightness compare with the SC600's hotspot brightness?
I am thinking about getting the SC80 too...


----------



## Fitz (Mar 13, 2012)

Got an SC80C yesterday, really nice beam. clean and a nice creamy white. I was surprised at the difference between it and the SC600W, makes the SC600W look really green and "ringy" by comparison. Output on high is close to the SC600W on medium by eye. Nice light, running it on a regular CR123 right now.


----------



## Romanko (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi. Please, help. Which one is better to take SC80w or SC80c? Warm has more lumens. But maybe high cri is better?


----------



## Brasso (Mar 17, 2012)

Romanko,

The c model will be slightly better than the w model in rendering color, but it's not much. If you're not a tint snob, like I am, you would probably like the higher lumens of the w model. I don't care as much about lumens and prefer a nicer tint, but to each their own. The overall output of both lights side by side won't be very noticeable either. 

It comes down to whether you want brighter or better tint.


----------



## edc3 (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't have either of the SC80, but I've got both the SC51w and SC51c and the one I use most is the SC51w. Both the tint and the color rendering of the 51c are very slightly better (to me), but I carry the 51w for the extra brightness, better battery life at comparable levels and the slightly better (again, for me) beam pattern. I don't think you could go wrong with either, but it comes down to personal preference and tint/color rendering vs. efficiency.


----------



## RonSD (Apr 9, 2012)

Between CR123 and L91, which would be the preferred battery for this light? I assume the CR123 would give a little more brightness, but would the lithium AA give more runtime?


----------



## jeveux (Apr 9, 2012)

RonSD said:


> Between CR123 and L91, which would be the preferred battery for this light? I assume the CR123 would give a little more brightness, but would the lithium AA give more runtime?



I've been running my SC80W on alkalines and, believe me, the run time on H1 (max) is very short. Within minutes, there's no difference between H1 and H2. The output thereafter slowly diminishes further. Have now switched to L91 lithium - hope to fare better.


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 9, 2012)

...So no one else has had any issues with the o-rings? Both the head and tail of my SC80w had either the wrong size o-rings, or were machined improperly. The o-rings were so loose that I wouldn't even grant the light a water-resistant rating. I know what properly fitted o-rings should be like. When you've owned many flashlights, you can tell when there is a good seal and you can also tell when there's absolutely no seal at all. I returned the light. Perhaps mine was the only problem. It is strange to me that the head and tail were completely equal in being defective. I thought for sure that because the head and tail were so consistent with each other, that there'd be other lights affected. Maybe a machining error...? :shrug: 

Zebralight is one of my favorite brands of flashlights. I had just recently purchased two SC600Ws and a H600W; they're fantastic torches. I have been using a SC50W+ for a few years at work. Someone recently offered to buy it from me. I had been wanting to try the SC80W since they were announced and saw this as a good opportunity. I sold my SC50W+, but now since I returned the SC80W, I have had to start using my NW 4Sevens Ti MiNi 123. I wanted that recessed soft clicky. I had thought about an exchange, but I just recently had another defect from a different company and I am getting tired of getting burned.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 9, 2012)

RonSD said:


> Between CR123 and L91, which would be the preferred battery for this light? I assume the CR123 would give a little more brightness, but would the lithium AA give more runtime?


You'll get a slight boost in brightness, but it will hardly be noticeable if at all. You might only be able to tell with a meter or sphere. The run time should be comparable.


----------



## RonSD (Apr 10, 2012)

B0wz3r said:


> You'll get a slight boost in brightness, but it will hardly be noticeable if at all. You might only be able to tell with a meter or sphere. The run time should be comparable.



Thanks, B0wz3r. I also asked ZL, and they responded that a lithium AA would provide "almost the same" runtime as a CR123 in the SC80. According to Energizer data sheets, the L91 appears to actually have more Wh capacity than a 123, but I'm guessing that the 123's higher nominal voltage would enable the light to use a greater percentage of that battery's capacity. Is that correct?


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 10, 2012)

RonSD said:


> Thanks, B0wz3r. I also asked ZL, and they responded that a lithium AA would provide "almost the same" runtime as a CR123 in the SC80. According to Energizer data sheets, the L91 appears to actually have more Wh capacity than a 123, but I'm guessing that the 123's higher nominal voltage would enable the light to use a greater percentage of that battery's capacity. Is that correct?


Something like that, yeah. I'm no EE but as far as I know the higher voltage allows more current to be supplied to the driver/emitter. Technically speaking, I think that means a 123 has more mah than an L91, but I honestly haven't been able to do anything with a 123 primary I couldn't do with an L91. In fact, If I lego my Quark 123^2 head onto an AA^2 body, 2xL91 lights it up just fine.

I've got an SC80c on my wish list, but am holding off currently because I bought two of the Quark HCRI 123's last fall, and spare AA and AA^2 bodies. I use one with the AA body as my regular EDC, and the one I put on my AA^2 body lives in my hiking pack as my dedicated hiking/camping flashlight. It's a little bulkier and more awkward, but with both the AA and 123 bodies, I have the same flexibility as the SC80. The only real advantage is the nice side-clicky design, which I do prefer, but for now, the Quark works for me.


----------



## Brasso (Apr 10, 2012)

Eneloops or some other rechargeable AA is the way to go.


----------



## RonSD (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks again, B0wz3r. I do have a technical background, but I'm new to this whole flashlights-and-batteries business and still figuring out the reasons for the various choices of battery types, switch styles, emitters, etc. etc. I really like the side button on my SC51w, and for now I'm happy with lithium batteries, so I was thinking about getting an SC80w in order to have the 123 option. I had assumed from their relative popularity that 123s must have some performance advantage over lithium AAs, but apparently that's not really the case. I see that there's some cost advantage, but if that becomes a factor I'll probably switch to NiMH. So the remaining reason for me to try an SC80 would be the shape, and I'm still undecided about that.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 12, 2012)

RonSD said:


> Thanks again, B0wz3r. I do have a technical background, but I'm new to this whole flashlights-and-batteries business and still figuring out the reasons for the various choices of battery types, switch styles, emitters, etc. etc. I really like the side button on my SC51w, and for now I'm happy with lithium batteries, so I was thinking about getting an SC80w in order to have the 123 option. I had assumed from their relative popularity that 123s must have some performance advantage over lithium AAs, but apparently that's not really the case. I see that there's some cost advantage, but if that becomes a factor I'll probably switch to NiMH. So the remaining reason for me to try an SC80 would be the shape, and I'm still undecided about that.


Happy to help.  The whole AA vs 123 argument is one of those things that there's no end to. Some people on here are die hard 123 adherents and insist that they're the only "real" flashlight battery, and consider anything that runs on AA's to be a "toy". I'm an AA adherent myself. Not that I don't have a few lights that can/do use 123's, it's just that I find AA's to be much more practical. They're much more widely used and cheaper in general. Also, I consider a light like an SC80 to be a better overall choice because of both its design and versatility. I'd rather have a light that can use two different cell formats than just one, and I like the way ZL has designed it so it doesn't need an extender, or a different body, etc. As I said, I'd love to have one, but I already have more lights than I can actually use, so I've put it off so far. I'll still eventually get one though, just gotta figure out how to keep my wife from knowing about it!


----------



## keriya (Apr 13, 2012)

I just got a SC80c. Looks like a very nice light. There's just one thing that bothers me: when switched off, the light emits some kind of locator flash / beacon once per minute. Is there a way to turn this off?
I hope someone here can help me


----------



## Fitz (Apr 13, 2012)

keriya said:


> I just got a SC80c. Looks like a very nice light. There's just one thing that bothers me: when switched off, the light emits some kind of locator flash / beacon once per minute. Is there a way to turn this off?
> I hope someone here can help me



Odd, mine doesn't do that. I know there's a strobe you can set under the high menu but I wasn't aware of any sort of beacon.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fitz said:


> Odd, mine doesn't do that. I know there's a strobe you can set under the high menu but I wasn't aware of any sort of beacon.



It does this when run on fully charged lithium ion cells (14500 or 16340). That flash supposedly stops once the cells drain a bit more or you run on non-lion cells.


----------



## keriya (Apr 13, 2012)

Fitz said:


> Odd, mine doesn't do that. I know there's a strobe you can set under the high menu but I wasn't aware of any sort of beacon.



Thanks for your reply. I know there is a strobe mode, but I hope to get rid of that beacon -- if it's a feature at all and not a malfunction of my light.


----------



## Fitz (Apr 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> It does this when run on fully charged lithium ion cells (14500 or 16340). That flash supposedly stops once the cells drain a bit more or you run on non-lion cells.



Ah, that might explain it. This is one of the few lights I have that I'm not using RCR's with.


----------



## keriya (Apr 14, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> It does this when run on fully charged lithium ion cells (14500 or 16340). That flash supposedly stops once the cells drain a bit more or you run on non-lion cells.



I'm running my light on a CR123 primary cell. Now I've tried an AA eneloop, but the beacon flash is still there. I've contacted Zebralight and they want to check out my flashlight. So I'll be sending it back. It seems that my light is malfunctioning. For me, that's better than having to live with that beacon flash...


----------



## TyJo (Apr 19, 2012)

I was worried about the beacon flash before I ordered my SC80w. When I got it I tried eneloops and RCR123s and neither caused the strobe flash when the light was off, although I keep my RCRs charged at around 4.15v (to avoid cell aging, and they come off of my pila at that). The strobe issue supposedly happens when your cells are approximately 4.2 volts (fully charged), I asked Zebralight about this a while ago and they said it does not affect the light. I use eneloops in the light, but I got it so it can use AAs, Eneloops, CR123s, and RCR123s in emergencies.


----------



## keriya (Apr 22, 2012)

My dealer replaced the SC80c which exhibited the inadvertant "beacon" phenomenon. The new light works as expected, it doesn't blink when switched off. I tested it with CR123 primaries, AA alkalines and eneloops. I don't have any RCR123s, so I can't test those.

I'm very happy with the light now!


----------



## sebast (May 2, 2012)

I'm tempted by the SC80c but the fact it use only "little" batteries, for a bit bulky light annoy me.
Then I wonder if it's possible to bore the battery tube to accept li ion cell like 17500 ? or or even 18mm 18500?
Perhaps someone own one could answer?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 2, 2012)

sebast said:


> I'm tempted by the SC80c but the fact it use only "little" batteries, for a bit bulky light annoy me.
> Then I wonder if it's possible to bore the battery tube to accept li ion cell like 17500 ? or or even 18mm 18500?
> Perhaps someone own one could answer?



Yes. You can bore the tube to accept a 17500.

It almost, but not quite fits a 17500 as-is. I bought an AW protected 17500 and it doesn't quite fit. It looks like if I took off the little AW sticker then I could probably squeeze it in.


----------



## sebast (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Fireclaw for answer. So if a 17500 almost fit, perhaps there is enough space to use a 18500 since it mesure 1,45mm more in diameter..Dou you think there is enough metal thickness for bore the body to about 2mm?


----------



## regulator (May 2, 2012)

I just ordered this light. I have some AW 17500 cells that I am going to try. If they don't fit, I'll either try removing the label or try something to widen the tube some. I think this cell will be great for this light.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 2, 2012)

regulator said:


> I just ordered this light. I have some AW 17500 cells that I am going to try. If they don't fit, I'll either try removing the label or try something to widen the tube some. I think this cell will be great for this light.



One nice thing is that you won't ever have to worry about the 17500s becoming stuck if you have to squeeze them in. Unlike other Zebralights, both the head and tailcap can be unscrewed so any battery can be easily removed by simply unscrewing the tube and then pushing the cell out the other end.

If you're planning on boring the body tube for 17500 cells then you won't need the brass plug insert that gets flipped around for CR123 cells. However, if you want to preserve the ability to use those cells then you'll need to wrap the sides of the plug with tape or coat it with something non-conductive. The stock SC80 relies on the anodizing on the inside of the tube to avoid a short when using the plug.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 2, 2012)

sebast said:


> Thanks Fireclaw for answer. So if a 17500 almost fit, perhaps there is enough space to use a 18500 since it mesure 1,45mm more in diameter..Dou you think there is enough metal thickness for bore the body to about 2mm?



I'm not sure if there's room to bore the tube more than a mm or so. The body tube is very thick, and the tube around the threads at the front are also moderately thick ... but the threads at the tailcap are quite thin.


----------



## tobrien (May 2, 2012)

carrot said:


> I had brought a design to Zebralight many years ago on how to use both CR123 and AA in a battery tube. Back then they said it was too difficult due to the spring design. I ended up bringing the design to a custom maker who is still looking to incorporate it in one of his upcoming lights, although finding a driver with a wide enough voltage range was (still is?) an issue.
> 
> I wonder if Zebralight are finally using my design? The way my design worked was to have the inner diameter of the tube bored out at two different widths, wider and shorter for the CR123 and longer and narrower for the AA. That way both would fit without rattle and the extra length would be taken up by a long conical spring or a springed piston.
> 
> Bitterness over the length of time it took for this to come to reality aside, this is the kind of functionality I have been looking for for years; I'll probably end up buying one, but more especially so if it comes in H80 form.



wait, how long has ZL been around?

edit: also, has anyone bored these out for 17500 cells?


----------



## regulator (May 7, 2012)

Got mine and am really impressed. My AW 17500 cells fit perfectly with the brass spacer removed and are great with this light. They are a perfect fit and slide right in.

I am impressed with the tint as well (I got the regular cool white version). This bin is the best cool white I have had. It is slightly different than any of my other xpg bins. It has a slight shift towards a rose color where most xpg's always seemed to have a slight shift towards green - and I'm talking about good tints that look white when by themselves. What suprised me was that it makes outdoor colors appear more vivid, almost like a neutral or warm tint can. I am extremely happy with this.

This is my first Zebra light and I like the UI a lot. Output levels are near perfect to me and are well spaced. Great light!


----------



## tonkem (May 8, 2012)

Can anyone comment on how low the low is on this light? I have owned an HDS HI CRI and that was the lowest low I have owned, but currently the lowest low I have is the Sunwayman m10a. If someone has both the m10a/hds hi cri(100 lumen) and the SC80, any comments would be appreciated. I would use the low to go around the house(indoors) after dark, as that was primarily what I used the HDS for, before I sold it. Thanks for any comments.


----------



## regulator (May 8, 2012)

The low is low enough that you can look at the LED die and see it lit up. The .12 lumens is very good for not disturbing night adjusted vision. Hope that helps.

Another thing I like is the beam profile. It has a nice wide hot spot with plenty of spill.


----------



## tonkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I will be looking to get one of these


----------



## af112566 (May 10, 2012)

well,,i picked one of these up the other day and its nice,,,,BUT. i think some one else had this same issue,the gaskets dont fit this light!! there is no contact between the metal and rubber at all.the tail cap and head screw down with no resistance at all.ive never had this problem with any light ive had no matter how much or little it cost.i found a extra gasket in my junk box that will work but need another,,,this sucks.


----------



## Lucky Jim (May 15, 2012)

I took delivery of one in early April and found that it became quite warm when switched off and in my pocket. Upon further investigation I found that it exhibited the "beacon" flash which other CFP members have posted about. Zebralight suggested sending it back. I did this over a month ago and am waiting to see what happens. In the meantime, I've bought myself another Surefire e1e while they're still available


----------



## tonkem (May 15, 2012)

I got mine off Marketplace, and love it. It has replaced my Sunway M10a as my EDC. Most round the house  I have 2 E1L's and love them too, especially with the E1B clips attached. I love that the Zebralight is so small, and feels great in the hand. The switch is very quiet to operate, vs the e1l and sunway m10a. It took me a while to try them, but I am looking forward to other lights from Zebralight, specifically the Q50.


----------



## Slumber (Jun 4, 2012)

regulator said:


> Got mine and am really impressed. My AW 17500 cells fit perfectly with the brass spacer removed and are great with this light. They are a perfect fit and slide right in.



Did you have to remove the label or did it fit with the label still on?


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 4, 2012)

af112566 said:


> well,,i picked one of these up the other day and its nice,,,,BUT. i think some one else had this same issue,the gaskets dont fit this light!! there is no contact between the metal and rubber at all.the tail cap and head screw down with no resistance at all.ive never had this problem with any light ive had no matter how much or little it cost.i found a extra gasket in my junk box that will work but need another,,,this sucks.



yup! i had that problem. i went to several hardware stores and bought a lot of o-rings that looked like they might fit, but none did. i even spent some time sanding o-rings. i finally had to send the light back. i loved the light, which made me more aggravated. 

it sounds like yours fit the same way; the o-rings were completely loose. both the head and the tail o-ring fit exactly the same. i have never had another light that had this problem, and i've owned many lights. pretty strange.


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 4, 2012)

Slumber Pass said:


> Did you have to remove the label or did it fit with the label still on?




Mine fits with the lable still on...I have two 17500 AW batteries and one fits perfectly and the other i have to unscrew the top and push batterie out. But i love the run time with useing the 17500...


----------



## regulator (Jun 4, 2012)

Both my AW 17500 cells fit without removing the label. Great runtime with this cell (about 50% more capacity than a RCR123 cell) and adds another cool battery option. I run mine almost exclusively with the 17500. It's nice with so many options since I have AW RCR123's, AW 14500's, NiMh AA's, primary CR123's, and Energizer AA's that I can just pop in.

I really think the light levels chosen are near perfect for all my needs. There is a level to fit most runtime/brightness requirements. The super low is great and very useful. Nice choices for medium output and long runtime too. High is very respectable. I am very happy with this light.


----------



## tacgearguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Great thread! LOTS of useful info. I'm pretty sure I see a SC80 for me in the near future :twothumbs


----------



## rewdee (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got one of the sc80w. Its grey instead of black like shown on the zebralight website. Clips can be alot better. There are gaps between the head to body and tail to body when fully screwed in. Its heavier than my V10r Ti (sc80w using eneloop x). No point using 123 cells for a marginal increase in lumens. Wondering if i would better off with an SC51w...

All that aside, its a great little solid light with nice beam, tint and UI.


----------



## Harv (Aug 11, 2012)

Just discovered this light and it has my interest peaked. I like the dual battery concept as living in a northern state, it's nice to switch from AA's in the summer/fall to a Lithium for winter cold weather use. The only thing I don't see is a place for a Lanyard. I hate clips and really like lanyards on all my EDC lights. Anyone figure out a lanyard option for this?


----------



## moses (Aug 21, 2012)

very happy to have just discovered this thread. 

A few quick questions
1 Is it brighter with a lithium ion cell. And ifso,is it much brighter?
2. Is the 220 lumens on 123 comparable to the regular quark 123 rated at 205 oft lumens? I have a zebralight 502 and the quark is brighter overall in total light output though both are rated same Britney's.
3. How is he size of the hotspot and spill compared to the regular quark 123if anyone has both?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Mr Floppy (Aug 22, 2012)

moses said:


> I have a zebralight 502 and the quark is brighter overall in total light output though both are rated same Britney's



How did you conduct that? Measured in a sphere or looking into the hot spot with your eyes?


----------



## low (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, I just got my SC80c in and I got"Beacon Flash" or something. Even when it is off it will come on and cycle through the three modes nonstop. Man I hate it, sending it back and waiting SIX WEEKS sucks wind.

But, for those looking for a more neutral tint mine tooks just like my H51w. There is a fair amount of difference in tint between the SC51c and the SC80c.

P.S. I was able to get my SC80 to stay off for a little while but once I touched it, the flashing started again.


----------



## reppans (Aug 30, 2012)

low said:


> ... Man I hate it, sending it back and waiting SIX WEEKS sucks wind..



Wow... just curious where you are located and where you were required to return the light for repair? Also, if this was a recent purchase, wouldn't the dealer have just swapped your light out for you?


----------



## low (Aug 30, 2012)

reppans said:


> Wow... just curious where you are located and where you were required to return the light for repair? Also, if this was a recent purchase, wouldn't the dealer have just swapped your light out for you?




NW Pacific NW, and a return to Zebralight will go to Texas first than to China for repair. I got the six weeks info from one of the H502 threads, a few leaked. 

I'm afraid Zebralight don't roll that way. I just received a malfunctioning Peak Logan 17500 with the Nichia 219 CRI and when I contacted them they says, "Yo dude, we be build you another and when you get it, send us the bad one in this here postage pre paid sack"

And I ordered the SC80c from Zebralight on their website.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Aug 31, 2012)

rewdee said:


> J...Its heavier than my V10r Ti (sc80w using eneloop x). No point using 123 cells for a marginal increase in lumens....



You can make it weigh noticeably less by completely removing the internal adapter and running the light exclusively on AA or 14500.


----------



## reppans (Aug 31, 2012)

low said:


> NW Pacific NW, and a return to Zebralight will go to Texas first than to China for repair. I got the six weeks info from one of the H502 threads, a few leaked.
> 
> I'm afraid Zebralight don't roll that way. I just received a malfunctioning Peak Logan 17500 with the Nichia 219 CRI and when I contacted them they says, "Yo dude, we be build you another and when you get it, send us the bad one in this here postage pre paid sack"
> 
> And I ordered the SC80c from Zebralight on their website.



Wow, that's terrible service, but I'm not surprised from what I've been reading here. Can't imagine why they wouldn't swap a new one immediately from their new stock, especially since this light sounded bad out of the box. Any good online dealer would have done just that. Least they didn't make you ship it back to Asia.

I like Zebras, but I stopped buy them for having the worst warranty in the business, and C/S nearly as bad.... (and find some of their specs to be fictional).


----------



## chaoss (Nov 28, 2012)

Late to the party as usual.
Been EDC'n the 80w and i am impressed. So much so that an order has been placed for a back-up (SC 80c).

Anyone else still carrying this light?
Thoughts, feedback?

ETA: Also placed a preorder for the SC 52. Looking forward to the ultra low settings.


----------



## tonkem (Nov 29, 2012)

chaoss said:


> Late to the party as usual.
> Been EDC'n the 80w and i am impressed. So much so that an order has been placed for a back-up (SC 80c).
> 
> Anyone else still carrying this light?
> ...



I am carrying the sc80 cool white. Like the form factor and the runtime and output on 123's. I noticed that the max output is not available long on the AA batteries, even with the lithium or eneloop xx. Very useful light that I have with me almost always, or one of 2 surefire e1l's. looking forward to the s6330 from zebralight


----------



## low (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, I got my AW 17500 battery and it fits with no problem.


----------



## passive101 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just received my SC52 and I love it. It fits in the 5th pocket of my jeans :twothumbs

Now I looked at the specs of the SC80 and it's really close to the same size. if a new SC80 comes out I may have to jump on it with the added bonus for my survival prepping fetish of wanting something more versatile. It's a really good thing these lights look the same or my g/f would be pissed in the future


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 11, 2012)

passive101 said:


> I just received my SC52 and I love it. It fits in the 5th pocket of my jeans :twothumbs
> 
> Now I looked at the specs of the SC80 and it's really close to the same size. if a new SC80 comes out I may have to jump on it with the added bonus for my survival prepping fetish of wanting something more versatile. It's a really good thing these lights look the same or my g/f would be pissed in the future



I have an SC80 and SC52. The SC52 feels much lighter in the pocket. This is because the SC80's battery sidewalls are extremely thick and because of the brass insert used to size the light for different battery types.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

I just saw on Zebralights comparison site, that the SC80 and SC80w are DISCONTINUED! Odd that I don't even own one and found this out and odder still no one in this thread that owns one actually posted this info before I did. 

I wonder if they discontinued the light because of:

A) the possibility of the shorting issue with the brass adapter scraping the ano off the battery tube with repeated battery changes 

or

B) the known problem of a random beacon problem that at least 3-4 people in this very thread had claimed and had to send back their SC80s to China to get repaired. 

BTW did everyone that had a defective SC80 get it resolved, and if so, how long did it take?


----------



## henry1960 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I just saw on Zebralights comparison site, that the SC80 and SC80w are DISCONTINUED! Odd that I don't even own one and found this out and odder still no one in this thread that owns one actually posted this info before I did.
> 
> I wonder if they discontinued the light because of:
> 
> ...




I had a promblem with mine when they first came out...I would turn on and the cycle of modes were all screwed up...med on first click low on second click..ect.
They replaced light which took six weeks which has been no promblem at all with AW 17500 battery...


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jan 6, 2013)

how do you feel about them discontinuing this light less than a year after it has been released?



henry1960 said:


> I had a promblem with mine when they first came out...I would turn on and the cycle of modes were all screwed up...med on first click low on second click..ect.
> They replaced light which took six weeks which has been no promblem at all with AW 17500 battery...


----------



## henry1960 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> how do you feel about them discontinuing this light less than a year after it has been released?



Im not a big fan of the SC80 so im not really disapointed seeing them dicontinuing this light. I rarley use it and EDC my other two Zebralights SC600 and Sc52 which both have much more to offer as in size and runtimes ect...


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 6, 2013)

henry1960 said:


> Im not a big fan of the SC80 so im not really disapointed seeing them dicontinuing this light. I rarley use it and EDC my other two Zebralights SC600 and Sc52 which both have much more to offer as in size and runtimes ect...



I agree. It's too big and clunky for what it does. Everything about it makes it feel like it's larger than it needs to be: small reflector that doesn't come close to the edges of the casing, extra thick battery tube sidewalls, empty unused space inside the light when using CR123 or AA. Not very bright compared to smaller Zebralights.

I could see how an SC82 using the head of the SC52 and the body of the SC80 would be a nice improvement. I hope that if they do that they make the battery sidewalls thinner so the light isn't as heavy. And so 17500 will fit without issue.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 6, 2013)

Beacon of Light said:


> I just saw on Zebralights comparison site, that the SC80 and SC80w are DISCONTINUED! Odd that I don't even own one and found this out and odder still no one in this thread that owns one actually posted this info before I did.



Oh damn, the SC80c is included in that. I still want one but probably won't get one now ..


----------



## moozooh (Jan 7, 2013)

SC80 is discontinued because SC82 is underway, simple as that.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 7, 2013)

moozooh said:


> SC80 is discontinued because SC82 is underway, simple as that.


That's good news. Have you heard any details of the kind of changes we can expect?


----------



## Snipe315 (Jan 9, 2013)

Good to know.

I just tried to find and order an SC80 but couldn't locate one in stock anaywhere. Now I know why.

I hope they release the SC82 soon. My EDC light (Quark AA) needs some relief and I think an SC82 would fit that job nicely.


----------



## Philabuster (Jan 12, 2013)

I have had my SC80w for almost a year. The color on the light is absolutely fantastic. The versatility of running on so many different battery types is astounding (AA alkaline, AA Eneloop, 14500, CR123, 16340, 17500). 

The ONLY dislike I have for the light is there is no low voltage cutoff like there is on the SC52 for li-ion rechargables. However, there can be no voltage cutoff due to the light running on 3v lithium primaries though. The only way around this issue is to have the SC80 fitted with the same driver as the SC52 and only use the light as a CR123 battery vampire when they fall below 1.5v.






Overall, this is a fantastic and very versatile light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lightman2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I must be missing something? I cannot find any reference to a SC82. Does anyone have any more info on tis light? Plus, I have looked at the zebra web site and I cannot see a list of flashlights in their comparison chart only a list under the heading 'discontinued products' but some of them are definitely not discontinued??? Can someone enlighten me.


----------



## LEDburn (Jan 13, 2013)

Lightman2 said:


> I must be missing something? I cannot find any reference to a SC82. Does anyone have any more info on tis light? Plus, I have looked at the zebra web site and I cannot see a list of flashlights in their comparison chart only a list under the heading 'discontinued products' but some of them are definitely not discontinued??? Can someone enlighten me.



There is a thread on here (one of the several on the first page) related to a Zebralight - but not the SC80 or 82 - in which a member posted the response they got from Zebralight themselves. They alluded to an apparent replacement but I cannot recall the specific details.


----------



## selas (Jan 14, 2013)

Lightman2 said:


> I must be missing something? I cannot find any reference to a SC82. Does anyone have any more info on this light? ...





LEDburn said:


> There is a thread on here ... in which a member posted the response they got from Zebralight themselves. They alluded to an apparent replacement ....


I think this might be the post you're referring to: 



Romanco said:


> *Staff (Administrator)*
> 11/5/2012 12:21:20 AM We will release an SC82 early next year. We may add XP-G2 (cool white and neutral white) variants to the current XM-L version in the SC52, SC32, SC82, etc. early next year.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks LEDBurn and Selas.


----------

